# (LHHS) The Light Hearted Hack n' Slash Game (II)



## Creamsteak (Oct 13, 2002)

The thunderstorm is quickening in flashes. The air is stirring with latent energy. You feel static energy developing all around your body. The clouds are rolling as if you are watching a cinematic in an accelerated timeframe. The clouds roll over themselves and conquer each other.

The sight is something to behold, as the skies turn a color between red and gold, and the sun starts to rise none-the-less behind the sight. Darkness and light coexist on a bloodied golden canvas.

A single star seems to be in the sky, reflecting the light of the sun down upon you twice. It is a crystal pylon, skittering slowly down from the sky. It is barely visable at first, but after a few seconds it becomes the only thing anyones eyes can look at (the sun is reflected with many times its own brightness).

You see it heading your way... and as you don't have the speed to flee an object this large (several miles in width) you can only watch as it passes over your heads. It travels at a slight angle only degrees from parallel to the road you take. It is slowly lowering in altitude, and after a few moments seems to only be a few thousand feet away from you.

[You can vaguely figure out where it may have landed. I will note this on your map. I will also show your current progress. Please tell me how much of the kobold gear you are taking, and where you are going (if it hasn't changed), and other such things. Let's get the move on.]


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 13, 2002)

Does anyone have the national map saved to thier HD? My copy has disappeared, and the file saved to homestead disappeared as well. I'm rather desperate to find it...


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 13, 2002)

wow.
cs, you got lucky.  

I checked my history, back to 2 weeks, and couldn't find any evidence i had trace of it in my History.

So I manually checked my Temporary Internet Files for the weeks-old needle-in-a-haystack, and found it!  (and usually temp internet files isn't exactly reliable for me)

it's too big to attach on here... 
i can try an email, or if necessary put it on my website.
lemme check your email addy.

edit: you don't have an email addy?
so here it is...  damn, can't attach as an edit.
Next post!

edit edit: duh.  I want just a link..  Ok, here goes.
Picture of creamsteak's world here. 

BTW : Where are we travelling again, if you could point it out on the map?  Thx.
(does Brawn get some extra XP for saving the map?)


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 14, 2002)

Thank you Reaper. That was definitely a saver. I do think you deserve a reward, and approximating that you just saved me multiple hours of work... 230 xp (SQRT(1024*1280)/5) a bonus feat (Fighter), or a bonus hit dice (d8), your pick. It was a huge saver IMO.

And now that I have it, can you affix it to a link again?

And yeah, I'll add a (Zoomed in) map with details on where your going and such.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 14, 2002)

Glad I could help!
(and glad it was still lurking in my temp files... ) 

Are you comfortable with Brawn taking Large and In Charge now?
If so, I'd like for him to have that -   the better to keep rabid weasels from "taking a bite outta Brawn".


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 15, 2002)

Allright, take LaiC. Now... does anyone want to post anything, or are you waiting for my update on the map?


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 16, 2002)

Alright, you were in Farlisk, and your on your way to Allimon. The red blotch is the approximate direction the object you saw headed, though I sort of expect you all to ignore it, for now...


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 17, 2002)

Here is a decent picture of the area (but right now the sun is rising). Will someone post to move the game on?


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 17, 2002)

" Well they've gone, does anyone need healing? I can't provide more than a little, but I have some potions if you need them. "


----------



## Macbrea (Oct 17, 2002)

"Nah, I am finesss. Though it looked as if ssssome of yah took ssssseriousss injuriessss."


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 17, 2002)

"Shall we move on? Those kobolds might have reserve warriors in there and we aren't on our top fighting potential."
As she talks, Krindor opens her hair from the pony tail, letting it loose.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 18, 2002)

_*CENSORED* (If you REALLY needs to know what Mak thinks when Krindor let her hair loose, come back when you're eighteen. Mmmm, better forty.)_

"Rain could be very good to cover our tracks, but let's be sure our poor lady is properly protected. Oh and just to be sure let's use one of these." He'll use a scentbreaker as soon as they leave and  he picks up his spear and his missing arrow threatening it with his look not to fail again.
"These crossbows may come in handy if you don't have a ranged weapon. Let's take some. They don't need them anymore. "
He grabs three of them and thirty or so bolts.
"Brawn take one or two of these potions. You were quite impressive before."
Mak hands him the potions he got from the elven merchant.
"Ok, let's go now. Do you have any idea what that thing was? Did it land on our way to Allimon?"

If it starts raining, those who care could notice that Mak seems the more happier the more Krindor's hair and clothes get drenched in water, but you'll never catch him directly looking at her.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 18, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *"Ok, let's go now. Do you have any idea what that thing was? Did it land on our way to Allimon?"
> *



_
Er... I may have confused the group. On the zoomed in map, the red blotch to the east is where you would approximate the large object landed, and the golden star is the group's location. Hope that helps..._


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 18, 2002)

OOC: No it was clear. it's just mak that hasn't much sense of direction


----------



## Macbrea (Oct 18, 2002)

"Well, we ssshould get a move on. Asss it appearssss its going to ssstart raining.",  _Yorick doesn't seem too effected by the rain. Actually, it appears he is pretty much at home in it.  With that Yorick continues on down the path in front of the group._


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 19, 2002)

You continue to travel towards Allimon, on the south setting path. Everything is good, and the rain is warm and rather comforting. The lightning is heavy, but it seems more good than bad, in the sense that is beckons things to happen. The rain helps to cover your tracks, and the group seems more triumphant than afraid.

6 (No Encounter)

You continue, and the rain does just the same. The mud is becoming sickly thick. You lose your footing often, and it slows your progress. Your boots are coverd in inches of mud, and the heavier your armor, the more force you must make in order to get each leg up after every step.

? (?)

The mud is so ripe with water that you can see puddles form around your feat as you make every step. It seems quite sickly, and the horrid weather is becoming worse. Lightning is the only thing distant of the drudgery, and the sun isn't even visible. The grass is almost too far between, and only by stepping through bushes and foliage can you avoid sinking into the muddy roads.

You see an elderly man walking through the mud. Behind him there is a woman wearing silvery chainmail, and a drow wearing ornate bronze armor. The group appears to be a small party of adventurers, and they don't seem at all jovial. They come upon your group, and they announce there presense... The woman says, "What are you doing out in this weather? And with a wagon no doubt? Are you some kind of pilgrims, or more likely, a bunch of same-minded idiots?"

The elderly man then speaks, "They probably are not that bad... but then again they probably are not that smart either... but you are far too opinionated lass..."

The drow examins the group, and hands krindor a small metal rod. He seems to assume that she will take it from him without any concern or threat.


----------



## Darkwolf (Oct 19, 2002)

Khala, dismayed at getting wet, will pull his cloak over his head and grumble, trudging along behind whomever he is behind.  He perks up at the caravan's conversation, wondering what the paladin was handed.  He'll then silently trudge along again.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 19, 2002)

Krindor accepts the metal rod and nods his head slightly at the drow. He'll then examine the rod.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 19, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Krindor accepts the metal rod and nods his head slightly at the drow. He'll then examine the rod. *



 As you hold the rod tightly, the top opens up and forms a canopy from the rain, over your head.

The drow seems pleased, and then continues to walk past your party with his friends. They seem reluctant, but soon enough they follow. Your group contines now.

9 (Friendly encounter)

The rain has softened, and it is nolong so incredibly impossible to travel. the forests are thicker here, and your minds wander between all the exotic plants and other materials around you. The thickets of myst have all subsided, and you occationally spot some passive forest creatures. At one point a large leech-like creature comes up to Mak's leg and tries to bit him, but is quickly squiched underneath his boot. At one point, you come into a regrowing section of the forest, and Brawn (with his height advantage) can see right over the trees, making it relatively difficult for him to see anything below the forestline.

8 (no encounter)

The wilderness is full of pine-like trees, but thier color is red and purple, not green. The surroundings don't seem very interesting, and for the most part everyone's path is clear. There are large spiders around you (monstrous small and medium sized spiders) but none of them try to provoke you. They appear to be relatively intelligent, as they communicate empathically if you near thier webs, with threatening emotions. This prevents you from becoming entangles, or getting to close to one of the spiders. They apparently are well fed enough, and desire no battle with something prepared to defend itself.

7 (no encounter)

You hear some barking in the distance, and some whimpering. A pack of dogs can be sighted in the distance, driving away a displacer beast. They manage to circle your group multiple times, but they are a distance off (over 500 feet) and in the cover of the brush. Eventually it appears as if they have left completely, and are no longer heard by your group. Then, you come upon a stragler from the pack. A blink dog (knowledge check revealed by Khala) lays on the ground in the clearing before you. It's tounge is licking it's own nose repeatedly, trying to wipe off the smell of food on it's nose. It looks over your group, and decides that you don't appear dangerous. It walks up to Yorick and then sits in front of him, it's eyes cocked over on the side. The rain still falls lightly, and the dog smells like a wet dog would...

? (?)


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 19, 2002)

Krindor thanks the drow for the gift as he passes with his group.

-----

As the blink dog looks at Yorick, Krindor's eyes light up with joy.
"It's cute. I think you just made a new friend, Yorick."


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 21, 2002)

[catch up] "Thanksss!" 
Brawn takes the potions graciously offered and drinks one, while tucking the other away for now.
If battle is eminent or if no other healing presents itself in a day or so, he may use the 2nd potion if his wounds are hurting him enough.

Brawn says to Mak's compliment "Thank you - there are bigger vermin where I come from, but those were pretty nassty."

Along the way, Brawn reveals to you all that he's not really a Lizardman (tho he plays one on TV ).
He just acts like one because nobody's heard of a Saurial - he's one of the first of his kind to venture from their Homeland.

So he'll drop his badly-done, cheezy Lizard-man hiss (most of the time) when around you guys.

In the rain, Brawn would have helped the horses to pull the cart if necessary.

In the forest, he would have walked on all fours to get low as he can when needed (though he usually walks on 2 legs, he can walk on all four if necessary or if hauling something).

With the spiders, he would have tried to communicate with the spiders using Scents. [/caught up]

When approached by the blink dog, Brawn acts like a young child, wanting to get close and pet the creature - he's never seen one, and is quite naive about its powers and the world in general.
"Awww.... watchu eaten, boy?"
Brawn communicates sereneness and comforting smells thru the air while trying to pet the blink dog and Scent what it ate.


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 21, 2002)

Khelon will look at the dog and nod his head at the  creature.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 23, 2002)

Macbrea (Yorick) can you post your reaction to the animal for me?


----------



## Macbrea (Oct 23, 2002)

*OOC:*


 oops, sorry missed that last line. 








_Yorick stares at the friendly dog and decided it wouldn't taste very good. He bends down and pets it on the head, reaches into his pack, pulling out a piece of meat, feeds it to the dog, and starts walking further down the path.  _


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 23, 2002)

In return, the dog fetches Yorick a small stuffed animal. It looks like a monkies head with arms and legs. Then the dog runs off, and for the next hour or so you travel under the watchful eye of a pack of Blink dogs, until you leave their territory (3 hours travel).

(9) (Friendly Encounter)

As your journey continues, and the pack seems to casually travel within a thousand feet of the party or so (sometimes in front, sometimes getting off track to accomplish something you know nothing about) you come upon a large man in the midst of a clearing. It is a large bear-sized upright furry-bird thing at your best guess. One of the dogs (the original one) growls at it as the creature sort of squaks and growls at the same time. The thing seems to be very... strange. It has a beak, and a second face in the stomach area. The mouth in the stomach speaks... "Nutrisare?" which is apparently some kind of unfamiliar dialect to any of you. The thing is quite ugly, and walks into the middle of the road. It appears to motion threateningly.

So, I'll need the groups reaction to the fugly bird-bear with an extra mouth across the gut...


----------



## Darkwolf (Oct 24, 2002)

_Khala, not wanting to instigate it but also not wanting to stand around doing nothing readies a magic missile should it charge._


----------



## Macbrea (Oct 24, 2002)

_Yorick looks very confused.  He looks about at his companions to decide what to do.  He delays a second to see if anyone else is going to do anything first._


----------



## Kalanyr (Oct 24, 2002)

Khelon delays to see what is going on.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 24, 2002)

Brawn says "Greetings!" in his high-pitched Saurial language, and you all catch a whiff that smells like honeysuckle and ham.
(







*OOC:*


 tenderness and nervousness or worry 





)

He raises his arm and waves friendily.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 25, 2002)

The creature squaks again at the group, and the stomach yells something that none of you can make out, but it sounds like it is trying to intimidate you. Some of you (Krindor, Khala) can judge that it isn't sure whether it should run away, or charge the group.

About 1 second after you make that judgement, it charges at Brawn who is waving his hands passively at the thing. It is at this moment that something loud goes boom in the surroundings, and then the thing turns around and runs into the wilderness.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 26, 2002)

OoC: Would Krindor have had time to _detect evil_ on it? Darn, I hate when the boards crank on me and I can't post.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 26, 2002)

Brawn asks, disappointed, "Hey! Where you going?
And what's that noise?"

(Diplomacy +8 not working LOL.
What loud boom was that, cs?)


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 27, 2002)

Krindor did not detect true evil, but malign cause in the creature's thoughts. It may be considered evil, but only because it is a viciously predatory creature... so in other words, "vaguely evil."

(Loud Boom = The sound was like a huge steel spike being driven into the ground... like huge as in the size of a wizard's tower, coming from the direction that the large object floated off towards.)

Tell me when your all ready to move on, the creature has managed to run like a chicken (it even has a beek and clawed feet!) and I doubt it will return without making a very good _will save against fear..._


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 27, 2002)

Brawn's curiousity is finally piqued: 
"Hey, guys - let's check out that big crstally-thing that fell from the sky.

It's probably over there *points*, where we saw it falling and just heard that BIG boom from."


----------



## Macbrea (Oct 28, 2002)

_Yorick glances over that direction as if to see whats going on then says in common,_ "We could go check it out. Assssss there isn't been much of interessssst on this trip. It alssssso could effect our path if its an army or colosssusss."


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 1, 2002)

Brawn looks at the others' gaping mouths not saying anything, turns to Yorick and says "Let's go check it out - the others must be stuck in a time-portal or something"


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 1, 2002)

Khelon rolls his eyes and quips 

"Of course its possible some of us are stunned by your blatant lack of compassion for the seriously wounded lady."


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 3, 2002)

I'll try and update this tomorrow if I get the "vibe" that your ready to continue on to Allimon. I'm assuming you are all interested in following up on that first.


----------



## Darkwolf (Nov 3, 2002)

"I say we take care of what we are doing first.  Then we can go run off after something that may kill us."


----------



## Macbrea (Nov 4, 2002)

_Yorick glances at Brawn and then the group and shrugs.  He then says in common,_ "It isss ssssaid that meteroic iron comes from falling meteorssss.  It might have been one of thosssse meteorssss that hit the ground over there!"


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 8, 2002)

"Well, I'm sure we'll hear something about it later - that was an awfully BIG boom.

Shall we go now, on the road to Allimon?"

Brawn offers to carry anyone who doesn't feel like walking.









*OOC:*


 cs, i'm re-reading all the stuff you've been handing to our PC's - it's hilarious.
An umbrella from the drow, a stuffed animal from the blink dogs, brawn got tic-tacs....  ROFL


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 10, 2002)

Anyway... let's move this on relatively quickly... I'm going to skip a great deal of description on the -no encounter- hours... so...

The next four hours pass, as it starts to get darker, and you can begin to see the stars again. Your trip has almsot come to a full day. All seems well, until Krindor becomes trapped in a web.

Apparantly you are completely surrounded on 3 sides by extremely thick webbing, covering every inch of forest. It's hard to stay out of the tangle, but everyone save krindor manages to stay still enough to avoid the problem.

As Mak (assumption) cuts down the webbing, he notices that there are hundreds of little brown leather bags layed out around the forest. From each bag, a froth of webs is sprung out, going up and down the forest.

As you cut through a little more brush trying to make it through this winding road, your troubles remain. For almost an entire mile of road, there is a constant cover of this webbing, and soon enough you hear something. Everyone hear's it.

A group of scruffy, strong looking, unkempt elves come out of the woodwork, with repeating crossbows all. Mak, Yorick, and Brawn are all paying close enough attention to count 6 of them, and they are most likely dangerous. Krindor reacts by identifying the nature of 5 of them to be of evil alignment with a little concentration. They move through the webs easiliy, and apparantly know the small path-ways in between the intentional hazard.

None of them appear aware of your group's location yet, but they are moving closer, and following your trail. They may have been tracking you.

(Initiatives and actions.)


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 11, 2002)

Init 16 (15 rolled)

"They're evil, we should devise a plan to subdue them and then force them to remove these webs from haunting the innocent."
Krindor attaches her shield and then draws her heirloom sword.


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 12, 2002)

Brawn gets his Tower Shield out, providing cover for many people behind him.
He whispers, "I say we attack them before they get a bead on us." and looks to see the most viable path to do so.









*OOC:*


 cs - what's the lay of the land? and can we barge thru the webbing to get them? what penalties, if any, would that cause?


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 12, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Brawn gets his Tower Shield out, providing cover for many people behind him.
> He whispers, "I say we attack them before they get a bead on us." and looks to see the most viable path to do so.
> 
> 
> ...



 It will be difficult, but I'll try and get a grid up...


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 12, 2002)

This map should take care of your needs Brawn. When combat engages, if it is ranged primarily, I'll use this (without the text bubbles). If you close in enough, I'll use a much more precise map. The trees are not really 30 feet wide... but I did put them in for color to give you an idea of the overal shape of the area.

It isn't possible to completely remove the webbing in a single round, and as such I doubt anyone would try. It's thick, but there are a few ways around it.

A walking player (half speed) can move through the webbing by making an escape artist check (DC 10). You can attempt to move your full speed by succeeding at busting through the webbing (DC 20). Running through is impossible, but double moves are no problem (as you are moving your full speed) with the strength check. The webbing doesn't provide any cover (any weapon with enough power to pierce your armor would easily pierce the webbing.

Failure results in the loss of your move action for that round, and failing by 5 or more can result in a tangle. A tangle is the equivelent of being prone, and you must make the DC 20 strength check to burst out. Someone else can aid a tangled player as usual, and such.

I think that resolves everything. If you have another way to get through the webing (possibly another skill check) then ask. Also, the lighting is dim, but anyone aware of an opponent can see them.


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 12, 2002)

14 +2 Dex = 16

Khelon gets ready to head into battle.


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 12, 2002)

initiative roill: 7 + 1 = 8

isn't DC 20 high for webbing?
Good chains are 'only' DC 26 (remember, there's no skill bonuses that come into play on a straight strength check...)

I know you know this, but I have to ask, because it sounds kinda strange to have iron-webbing.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 12, 2002)

Well if anyone else has an opinion, I'm interested. Currently DC 20 stands, and the logic is that it is DC 20 to move at your full speed (A fast but controlled jogging speed) through the webbing if your trying to just power through. That's pretty difficult. It's also DC 20 for a Tangle, which would involve being tied down by multiple layers of webbing in strange and perplexing ways, thereby taking quite a bit of force to break.

Mayhaps 15 fits... but I'll wait for at least 1 other opinion.


----------



## Macbrea (Nov 12, 2002)

*OOC:*


 No, 20 is perfectly fine as it is less then a web spell. Which is DC 25 escape artist check to move in if you are caught.  By the way you should probably make it a DC 15 str check for those that wish to just move through it. 







_Yorick fiddles with his pouch and pulls out a potion. He waits to see if the party is going to do something._ 










*OOC:*


Yorick will drink his potion of flaming fists if it appears that they are going to start a fight. Otherwise, he will hold onto it until the elves pass.


----------



## Darkwolf (Nov 12, 2002)

Init: 14

Khala does the standard mage response to a threat:  Get behind the tanks and magic missile a threat when they get close enough.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 12, 2002)

"We have no chance to outrun them with the carts. Our best option will probably be to ready ranged fire at them as soon as possible.
But I would like a chance to talk to them first, since we aren't sure they're going to harm us. They might even be on their way to help us through the webbing, as unlikely as it is."


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 13, 2002)

How close do you want to get before you make contact? Right now your more than a football field away, so you could yell to them, but you need to get closer to carry on a normal conversation...

Tell me how you move, and where too, and I'll analyze that to decide the outcome.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 13, 2002)

Well, first I want to know what the other characters think of the idea.


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 14, 2002)

"No.
This is their turf.
Don't give them warning - our Strength lies in ambush, if we can.
Why don't we sneak up nearer them, using that big tree to block their line of sight to us?

Just common hunting ideas...

Khala, if you want, stay behind me - it'll hurt me less if they hit me."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Nov 15, 2002)

While he helps Krindor get clean of the webbing (_What a good excuse!_ ) Mak examines the substance, and watches what happens putting a drop of acid on it and trying to ignite it with a tindertwig.


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 18, 2002)

Lichtenhart - 
*bump* we need a party decision here.


----------



## Kalanyr (Nov 18, 2002)

"I'm a man of the cloth, you're the warriors. But my advice is to wack 'em. "


----------



## Darkwolf (Nov 18, 2002)

"If they are the ones who set this up, which is my guess, they would already know we are here.  Struggling through the web sends vibrations through it.  Now the 'spiders' will be preparing."


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 18, 2002)

"I just don't like ambushing anybody, even if they are evil. But considering that we're at disadvantage here, it probably is mandatory."


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 18, 2002)

The tactics apparently decided, Brawn (tower shield in hand) advances with the rest of the party.
He doesn't take lead (he's not sneaky enough), but will be ready to block an attack, guarding the others with his bulk while maneuvering closer and/or bumrushing the ranged opponents when close enough.


----------



## Macbrea (Nov 20, 2002)

_Yorick will take lead. Potion bottle in hand.  He will try and walk the best path he can that will allow the wagon to follow behind._









*OOC:*


He will drink the potion as soon as any combat starts


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 20, 2002)

Hopefully i'll be ready to update soon.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 24, 2002)

The party cautiously moves into position to take examine their opposition. As you close in, the elves spot you almost all within a 3 second gap. As soon as this happens, they apparently freak out, then one sticks his tongue out and waves at the party. His attitude isn't violent...

Elf 1
"Hey who are you guys? Your not... wait a second... look at the size of that character!"

Elf 2
"Interesting, that is one big yolker! What are they doing here?"

Elf 3
"Can anyone tell if they have an insignia?"

Elf 4
"Nope..."

Elf 5
"Must be Adventurers or bandits..."

Elf 6
"No, I definitely detect evil in the area..."

Elf 7
"But how could it be them, look at the pretty human girl with the sword? There is no way that angel could be evil!"

Elf 8
"He is right, there is no way... but then again he is a complete fool who would think a girls looks mean something."

Elf 1 to Elf 2
"So they are the ones who have been trampling the area?"

Elf 2 to Elf 1
"Most definitely, I'm pretty sure... Why would it be anyone else?"

Elf 1 to Elf 3
"Give them this, then come back here with thier leader."

Elf 3 to Elf 1
"Alright, I think I can manage that..."

As the third elf approaches the party, the other elves seem to be in debate...

Elf 7 to Elf 8
"Do you think that they have anything valuable on them?"

Elf 8 to Elf 7
"Perhaps... hell they do have the girl..."

Elf 7 to Elf 8
"Maybe they would be willing to trade something for these..."

Elf 8 to Elf 7
"Yeah... that might be a good idea. I wish I could use the damn thing..."

Elf 7 to Elf 8
"Well we could always recruit someone to use it, right?"

Elf 8 to Elf 7
"Well yeah... but then again that costs money and resources that we are short of... and maybe if we just trade this thing right off that will take care of it..."

Summary: You all hear all of this. Krindor, if you stay focused on detecting evil... you still sense it in the area. It isn't coming from an obvious direction anymore, your mind must have forced the assumption that the evil was coming from the elves... at least thats what most would suppose given the high-elf parties reaction.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 24, 2002)

"I don't think we need to worry about them."
Krindor says, smiling to the rest of the party. She puts her sword back to its scabbard and loosens her shield.


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 25, 2002)

*OOC:*


 are they saying all that in COMMON?  







Brawn waves back, then sticks his tongue out and exudes a scent of welcome (not that they could smell it... darn dull non-Saurial senses).

Brawn takes out his Fullblade in one smooth motion, performs a flourish with it, then slams it deeply into the ground of the forest and steps away from it to the side, indicating that he will not use it on any of the elves advancing on the party.

"Krindor -  seems like the elfsies like you - maybe you should go meet the leader that's coming.

I shouldn't go - people scared of me usually."


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 25, 2002)

"Maybe."
After collecting her thoughts for a moment, Krindor moves to greet the approaching elf.

"Greetings."


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 26, 2002)

[Reaper, you are INCREDIBLY perceptive ]

The elf (3) approaches your group, and holds out a coin purse...

_"Trade of wealth to show your trust? There are 10 gold coins in this bag, if you trust us you will give us 10 in exchange without viewing the contents. What say you?"_


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 26, 2002)

Krindor turns to the rest.
"Does any of you have 10 golds for the exchange? I don't have that much"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Nov 26, 2002)

_Remember it the next time, Mak: have always ready some *false* gold pieces in case you meet some silly elves._

"Here, take mine, Krindor. I'm sure these noble warriors of the wilderness deserve our trust."


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 27, 2002)

Krindor takes the gold handed to her by Mak and then hands them on to Elf 3.
"Trust is a fickle thing, but without it we could not build more."


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 2, 2002)

Sorry about the delay. I was intimidated by just how far this update would take you. Lets divide it into sections...

______________________________

The elves seem pleased that you didn't rip them off, and as such they become friendly towards the group. It doesn't take them long to sit you by the campfire site and explain the nature of their trap. They explain that constructs have been looting the woods, draining natural water reservoirs and then flying off. Apparently these creatures appear to be ball-like, and are violent to the core: launching arrow-tips at them at incredible speeds and destroying even the large displacer beasts that live here. Every day they try to catch one in nets, webbing, and all manners of traps with no success. They can't be sure what the solution is, and they don't know what is going to come of this place if these creatures continue to loot the area.

Brawn, however, suspects something is wrong with these elves. They don't smell like elves, they smell like something... different. They smell more like cats than anything, but he doesn't have too much time to investigate. He definitely memorizes that smell, and the identities the elves have named themselves as.

______________________________

As you wake up the next morning, you travel safely for eight full hours, arriving safely in Allimon, the town your destination has been set for so long. Time has passed, and although your current mission is urgent, the hardship is obviously over. This city is built into the skies, with many buildings that climb over the trees. Everything in Allimon is constructed from the limestone and marble that the nearby quarries allow access too, making for a network of mines under the city. The only building that amounts to an exception is that of a huge white sphere, a pearl that is roughly 300 feet wide, hollowed out and coated with Mithril. The building has withstood all attackers for over 300 years, as is commonly known. This city has been razed and restored six individual times in that period, often with many deaths and heroes being invested into both stages.
______________________________

The primary part of the group travels directly to see Khelon's mentor. He greats everyone warmly, promptly treats the woman, and takes Khelon to the side for some conversation.

Khelon is introduced to the prospect of a major problem in the Northern Coasts Region. Apparently there have been many troll-pirates raiding the area and kidnapping women and children. Also, the church is having political turmoil with the generally accepted church of Nerull, and a certain local apothecary that has been selling alchemical mixtures that distort a persons mind, in an addictive way. The substance is an oil that need only be sprayed to cause a person to be affected as if blinded by color, and the subject begins to take normal damage as subduel damage up to a certain amount. Apparently some Khajiite traders (cat people) have been actively moving the substance into town through their connections.

When the womans healing is completed there are two men waiting for her. Montano, and her lover. She confesses that she wants to go with her lover, but Montano can provide papers that state that the girl belongs to her as property. Despite the disaproval of the church, slavery is legal in this region.
______________________________

*In Addition*
Khelon gains 250xp for being the primary motivation
Brawn gains 100xp for being so incredibly perceptive, despite his confusion
Everyone gains 750 xp for saving the woman.
Everyone gains 800 xp for making peaceful contact with the elves instead of directly engaging them.
Everyone gains 300 xp from the passive encounter with blink dogs
Everyone gains 600 xp from the passive encounter with the mysterious creature
Everyone gains 300 xp from the passive encounter with the drow.

Total up all your xp and inform me of your new totals, you can level now.

Oh, and Montano awards every one of you 75 gold pieces for the rescue of his peasant woman. The lover provides his thanx, but he is a poor man with good intentions, not a wealthy but self-absorbed man.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 2, 2002)

Rumors? Interests? Jobs?

______________________________

Some problems in this town are well known, and some things are not. For one, a particular civilized troll has been working with the town guard recently. He thinks he is a super hero, to say the least for him. Some of you could have seen him beating up peasants for loitering, knocking local shops over on his way to catch a thief. Throwing people out windows, and the like are all 'normal work' to this troll. His reputation is that apparently some adventurers trained him to fight crime, then left him out to dry. He was instantly employed by the police force after his glorious debut, removing an entire underground sindicate with the aid of the afformentioned adventurers. Now he is a menace to the job he enjoys so much.

Also, there have been abductions here, oftentimes by mysterious "insect-people." It isn't all that often, but about once every 90 days someone goes missing. The population simply locks their doors during the expected time, but despite this someone goes missing every 90 days. The previous six were all men on patrol for the creature, and an investigation has had some success, identifying that the creature will be apprehended soon, according to authorities.

A certain potter has also had some success, selling clay weapons that "work as good as metal ones" for one third the price. He claims the items work like any well crafted blade, and as far as the town guard is concerned he tells the truth. They have been slowly replacing their arsenal for the cheaper clay weapons...

And that covers your first day in town.

There are a few places to stay here, most notably:

The Church
The Temple of the Place of The Moon of the Sun
The Insane Pilgrim Inn
The Stench n' Wench Bar
and
Mother Almychilrensded's Roach Motel


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 2, 2002)

Khelon has 4030 XP. 

Khelon turns to Montano 
"This woman does not wish to go with you but you do not seem cruel so I do not wish to do you harm, how much would it cost to buy her freedom? "


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 2, 2002)

900 Gold Pieces. She's the daughter of a Noble Woman who was in debt to me that much exactly. She makes a good servant, and not paying her has done me some good for saving on expenses. Pay off her debt and I'll hand her over, along with the paperwork.

If you can't afford that, I'm always willing to talk again later, but I never haggle.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 2, 2002)

2913 XP, altho I think I'm missing something as my total was just 163 before this XP  

"Perhaps we should, after filling our supplies and perhaps getting rid of the carts, go research the big collision sound we heard?"
Krindor will stay at the church for the night(s).


----------



## Macbrea (Dec 2, 2002)

3805 xp here.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 2, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *2913 XP, altho I think I'm missing something as my total was just 163 before this XP
> 
> "Perhaps we should, after filling our supplies and perhaps getting rid of the carts, go research the big collision sound we heard?"
> Krindor will stay at the church for the night(s). *




Your missing XP for the Troll Battle and the Battle with the Kobolds.

I'm 90% sure that it is one of those two. Both happened in the last thread, not the current.

The troll was worth 150 xp (you may have gotten that)
The kobolds were worth 850 xp.

Had to look that up for you, but that covers your missing lot methinks.


----------



## Darkwolf (Dec 2, 2002)

3775 for Khala

which does beg a question:  Should we level up to lvl 2 or 3?  Needs to be asked since we are still running around with level 1 stats.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 2, 2002)

Level up to 3.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 4, 2002)

If you go to refresh your characters in the Rogues gallery, please put a link in this thread for me. Please. It's not hard to find, just search by ascending order (username) and find things created by me. Once that's done update your char and post a link here so I know your updates ready...

Then we will move on.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 5, 2002)

How far along is everyone's update?


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 7, 2002)

All the links for this game are organized into the Index thread. I'm anxious to continue, or at least find your direction...


----------



## Darkwolf (Dec 7, 2002)

my update is in the rogues thread same spot the former character was.  All that is left to do is pick a feat.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 7, 2002)

I'm done, almost forgot to pick a new feat.


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 8, 2002)

I'll be updating Brawn shortly.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 8, 2002)

Mak is updated in Characters and creatures thread.


----------



## Darkwolf (Dec 9, 2002)

Khala is ready to go


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 9, 2002)

Just post IC when ever your moving on with your character. I figure you may split up temporarily to do some independant work.


----------



## Darkwolf (Dec 9, 2002)

Khala will go to the Insane Pilgrim's Inn and check out the rumor mill on the abductions.  +6 GI.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 9, 2002)

The Insane Pilgrim's is a place like... a cult only more friendly and well accepted. Every person in that place will try and hug you, every person will preach about non-sensical goodness, and every person has at least half their wealth invested in charms.

You find that there are a few easy to learn things from these people...

"The Temple of the Place of the Sun of the Moon is cursed, and nobody wants to go anywhere near it."

"The sewers and steam-pipes are full of wicked and vile specimens of all types."

"Some people make good money selling something called Penguin."

"The Harshest Crap in the Land (a drink) is made in this town."

"A pretty winged lady named Samantha frequents this bar, always looking to recruit people to join her for lunch or dinner."

"Bankers in this town trade Rubys and Opals as if they were advanced curancy (more valuable than platinum), and sometimes cheap topaz."

"This town's religious structure is extremely strong, but then again no one group is dominant."


----------



## Darkwolf (Dec 9, 2002)

Khala tells the group there, "Thank you for the information.  Let this quench your thirst from telling me so much.  Barkeep, supply drinks from this until it runs out."  Khala places 3 gold on the counter.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 10, 2002)

Interestingly enough, one of the most flamboiyant pilgrams approaches you more directly before you can leave the place.

"So you've got questions... I've got a few answers..."

The man's not a pilgrim, but he certainly has a lot of holy symbols. A Short Sword being one of them, and he looks like a bodyguard more than anything.

"The money will help me out some, as will giving the information to you help me in a similar way -so give me 19 gold pieces."

The money is exchanged. The man goes in back and introduces himself as Regis.

"There's a gang in town, with a bounty on their heads. There are three leaders, all halflings. They employed a band of goblins, 5 of them, and they have been roaming the steam pipes. Their part of a larger organization, but I don't know much about that. They have a stash, I'd say a little over a thousand gold, and some nice toys. One's a bard, the other two I'm not so sure about. Problem is that they are tough as hell! So, what will it be? A) Help me out, B) Deal with it yourself and pay me a handsome finders fee proportional to your find, C) Ignore me, or D) Lie to me?"

*Warning:* Super Corny one-liner coming up in two posts! I repeat: Bad Joke!


----------



## Darkwolf (Dec 10, 2002)

"I'm interested in helping you out for an equal share of the loot."


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 10, 2002)

"Is that your final answer?"

*I Warned you!*


----------



## Darkwolf (Dec 10, 2002)

Khala gives the man a glare.  "Yes, that is my final answer.  When I give my word I mean it.  Now will the two of us be able to handle it or do we need more help?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 10, 2002)

"Eh, depends. I can take down the goblins myself, no problem, but just how strong do you think you are? I've got a bounty hunters license, so I'm the only one of us two that can collect, I assume."

He looks your gear over... making a judgement...

"Get two or three really tough guys, and maybe someone to treat the wounded -I don't care if she's a housewife. I'll see if I can't figure out where in the steam pipes they are right now."


----------



## Darkwolf (Dec 11, 2002)

"I had some friends who were with me, but," _Khala looks out into the street_, "they seem to have vanished or got lost.  If you think we need help then I'll take your word on it and see if I can find some help."


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 12, 2002)

I can't judge how strong you are. If your confident, I'm all about getting those three little bastards back!


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 13, 2002)

A really grim Mak'Teh-Nar enters the inn.
"Oh you're here, Khala. I looked in the other bar for a little card game, but I don't like the way they deal, if you catch my meaning. What are you doing? Making friends?"

_Actually, THEY didn't like the way I deal cards, but he doesn't need to know that._


----------



## Darkwolf (Dec 13, 2002)

"I was getting some information about this town and just bought some news to a goblin raiding party that the locals wouldn't mind if they happened to disappear.  He knows the location and was wanting help cleaning them out.  Anyone else around?  We could go down there with him and make a tidy sum without the rest of the group knowing."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 13, 2002)

_I'm definitely starting to like this guy._

"Krindor is at the Church, and Khelon is with his mentor tending the girl. I haven't seen the others around lately. He'd like to pay us to get rid of some goblins? How much and what's the swindle? How many of them?"


----------



## Darkwolf (Dec 13, 2002)

"5 and they are  part of a larger organization.  We're not getting paid, per say.  We are entitled to fair shares of whatever treasure exists.  He claims its probably a little over a thousand gold."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 13, 2002)

"If you could get Brawn or Yorick by our side that would surely help, anyway in the meantime we could take a look at this gang's headquarter and then decide what to do."

_A thousand gold pieces. Listen to the sweet sound of it. A thousand gold pieces. Those goblins are already dead and they don't know it._


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 13, 2002)

Brawn looks up from foraging for green leafy munchies - "Hmmm? Someone call me?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 13, 2002)

(If you three confirm willingness to take up this cause, I'll run you three together while I wait for other players to catch up or drop out of the game. Just say something along the lines of following up on this, and i'll continue.)


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 14, 2002)

*OOC:*


 I'm game, and would really like to continue in your non-standard game - I like the unique flavor of it.
I will be updating the character as soon as I can (not much time recently) ;(


----------



## Darkwolf (Dec 15, 2002)

I'm game for it(sorry for not posting until now...I was out of town and didn't really have access)


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 15, 2002)

After two hours, summarized as preperations, your good friend Regis begins to draw out the scene. Your taken to the alleyway behind the bar to 'smoke' while Regis goes over his knowledge.

"It looks like they are planning another heist tomorrow or the day after that. The town guard has a source on the inside of this mysterious organization or some such, and I have a source in the town guard. It looks like they are in the south east bend of the city, not surprisingly located in the steam-pipes below the slums. It looks like they are going to make a move against one of the banking organizations domes, but if the town guard has some information I'd bet my life that it would be false..."

"Do you think we can get the jump on them by going at them through the steam-pipes tonight? I think goblins are nocturnal, but I think halflings are not, and most of their jobs were done during the closing hours at a brewers place and a smiths forge..."

"Almost every building in this city is connected to the steam-pipes, which warm the place during the winter. If we rent a room here, we could try sneaking down during the night, but it will be pretty hot in there, and the big guy might not be able to fit."

"There's another entrance that involves trecking through the sewers that might be more suitable for you, Brawn, closer to their location. You wanna wait there while we move through the pipes to where they are located? It would be less suspicious then all four of us walking through the slums in the middle of the night..."


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 16, 2002)

Necessary Bump.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 16, 2002)

*For Krindor*

On the interior of the church, you can find that business is solemn, but graceful. Clerics and guards, Commoners and Nobles, pursuing their own goals all over the area silently. The air is often dry, cold, and clears up a stuffy or runny nose instantly. A few breaths can clear up congestion without anyone being the wiser about it.

The main temple floor, not used for anything other then decor and walking about, branches off into three large rectangular congregation room. Two stair-cases lead to the second floor, where a glass vaulted cieling looks out into the sky. Every now and then you can see the same three silver dragons fly over the roof, scanning over Allimon for trouble. They are rather famous, and you know that the Slate Brothers are three of the most well known and powerful dragons in the service of the Greater Church of Free Worship (this facility and it's derivatives).

The GCFW is a conglomerated pantheon of the Elves, Humans, and the Major Independant Dieties including Bahamut and Boccob along with St. Cuthbert and even We-Jas (from the Dieties and Demigods Pantheons). The GCFW is also allied with the Pharonic Panthoen's good half, and with allmost all of the Norse Gods. They have a vague conglomeration of roughly 150 Demi-Gods that live on earth, and although only a very slight number of dieties are evil in alignment -most of them are subdued.

It's the 3rd strongest known conglomeration of dieties in the campaign world, and the 5th strongest known organized group on the continent. Literally, they have the force to shape the world.

Among the many guests that you could parler with, the following individuals could have an arranged meeting with you -if you have good enough reason.

The Slate Brothers (3 Silver Dragons that have forsaken draconic greed because of their affection for one another - refusing to keep any more than they can use because they do not desire to bicker over it. Very Famous, rather intelligent -even for dragons.)

Khelon's Master - (can't find his name, i'll recover it some-time) a powerful and famous cleric devoted to the service of the most well aligned gods. The largest benefactor of the town's goodness.)

Ventarbrea - A Roguish Noble, seeking to earn his own divinity. He's trying to perform the most noble of deeds and purge evil from the troll-infested waters of the Bitter Coast Region (northern coast on the map), a powerful employer and master of the Lance.

Keri O' Gestalt - A young woman, on the rise as a prominant sorcerer. She's a Breton girl who knows Khelon, and seems to be rather wealthy, having a sum of money that far surpasses her clerical garb. She is a cleric, however she spends much time in meditation upon her own abilities.

Jane Saraphin - The Half-Celestial Breton Paladin in charge of the local Guard, somewhat famous, completely devout. She earned her current position by being part of a party that supposedly defeated something known as a "Night-Troll," but some accuse her of being ignorant of the actual creature she has named. Apparently the new incursions by the Temple of the Order of the Place of the Moon of the Sun claimed to have killed a completely different creature known as a "Night-Troll" so there is obviously someone misinformed about this particular beast. Her legend is that she defeated it on horse-back with a rather fine Mithral Lance that broke the armored plating of the creature, and that it's blood poured into the ocean where it must have died.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 16, 2002)

*OoC:* Excactly what I was hoping for, thanks.

*IC:* Krindor walked around the church taking in the views and admiring the silvers as they flew over.
But she had to do more than just relax, the world won't rid itself of evil just by itself. She decided to head to see Jane Saraphin, head of the local guard and ask if they would like the help of an extra blade.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 16, 2002)

> Krindor walked around the church taking in the views and admiring the silvers as they flew over.
> But she had to do more than just relax, the world won't rid itself of evil just by itself. She decided to head to see Jane Saraphin, head of the local guard and ask if they would like the help of an extra blade.




The impressively ergonomic furnature layout in the lobby below the reserved quarters of Jane Saraphin makes use of Mauve, Red, Silver, and Beige heavily. The Soldier of Light (Prestige Class from Dieties and Demigods direclty associated to the chief diety Elishar) standing guard before the chambers of his liege greets you warmly, knowing fully your force. He quickly opens the doors for you and directs you to turn left into the hall and then take the second right.

The hallway is decorated with crystal, and three diamonds sit on a golden trimmed wooden table. It's laquered quite well, and seems to be engraved with many arcane-looking symbols. The carpet is mauve to red, not quite the most well formed kind. It's shaggy, and seems to be covered in dust.

You pass by a certain door, that appears cracked. It's not shut, obviously, and the interior looks pitch black. The air coming out doesn't smell like the rest of the facility. As you pass, you hear some archaic and pain-filled scream. This is all while on your way to visit the lady Jane.


----------



## Darkwolf (Dec 16, 2002)

"If you want to get started tonight than by all means, let's go."


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 16, 2002)

"Well, big man (looking at Brawn), what do you think?"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 17, 2002)

"I'm ready to go whenever you want."


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 17, 2002)

"Dear gods and goddesses.."
Krindor is quite shocked to hear screams of pain in the church. She looks around to see if anybody else is around so she could of it.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 17, 2002)

> She looks around to see if anybody else is around so she could of it.




The DM looks shocked, "What does that mean?"


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 17, 2002)

There *should* be a 'ask' between 'could' and 'of'


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 17, 2002)

That makes more sense...

Your a hallway and a room from your designated destination, and about a minutes back-track from the guard at the door.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 19, 2002)

Necessary Bump for Reaper/Dalamar. I'm surprised, this was on the 2nd page in two days... the IC FORUM is getting a lil fast...


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 19, 2002)

OoC: Missed your reply, that's what happens when one has so many games  

IC: Krindor, not being one to leave people in trouble, decides to go take a closer look behind the door as it seems there is nobody else in the vicinity.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 20, 2002)

The room you enter appears somewhat like an imprisonment cell. Hanging from the wall by mithral chains is a physically attractive woman. Her appearance is hard to react to. It looks at you briefly, then sobs for a second, as her facial features calm. Her blinding beauty is nothing more than a pretty face to you, and her unearthly charm seems to have no affect. The creature greets you casually, "Help me, please? Unlock these bindings so that I can return to my family. The woman that locked me up here has held me here without sustenance for days now... I need to be let go, but she doesn't believe me!"


----------



## Darkwolf (Dec 20, 2002)

Khala looks at the mercenary, "We're ready.  What are we waiting for?"


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 20, 2002)

"Who has imprisoned you? Why did she do it?"
Krindor looks around to see if there is a key somewhere.

OoC: How is she clad? Black leather and there is a whip somewhere?


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 20, 2002)

> "Who has imprisoned you? Why did she do it?"
> Krindor looks around to see if there is a key somewhere.



"The woman with the silver armor. She accused me of libel... she lies!"
There is no apparant key in this room.



> OoC: How is she clad? Black leather and there is a whip somewhere?




Um... no. More like a red entertainer's outfit and a few hair-bands. She looks like she may be an acrobat or actress...


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 20, 2002)

Using _detect evil_.

"Who did you libel? Or who does she think you libeled?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 20, 2002)

> Using detect evil



Nothing.



> "Who did you libel? Or who does she think you libeled?"




"I think I'm bleeding internally... She cut me and then healed my skin... she says I insulted her... she says it's my fault that the man she thinks loved her left."


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 20, 2002)

"I'm sorry, but I have no way of opening your chains. I can ease your pain, however, and I intend to find your imprisoner and discuss with her."


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 21, 2002)

> "I'm sorry, but I have no way of opening your chains. I can ease your pain, however, and I intend to find your imprisoner and discuss with her."




"Please?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 21, 2002)

Darkwolf said:
			
		

> *Khala looks at the mercenary, "We're ready.  What are we waiting for?" *




"Your big friend appears to be very dumb. He hasn't said a word in a few minutes... I guess we will travel without him."

And with that the group goes into the steam-pipes through an entrance in an inn room. I'll cover your route in a few attachments to a few posts.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 21, 2002)

And 2.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 21, 2002)

And 3.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 21, 2002)

Finally, after your short silent treck, your friend Regis halts your travel.

"We're under the slums now. There's a few rooms around here that the thugs might be hiding in. I'm not sure which they occupy now, but either way we need to get the drop on them. So please, please, be quite..."

And with that he looks around the corner and sees the first sign of the opposition. They fail to spot him, so he has a surprise round. His initial action is to attack one of the Three in the back of the head with a sap. That's more than a partial action so he moves into position while all of his enemies are flat-footed.

*Initiatives*
Regis - 19
Mak - 17
Khala - 9

Goblins - 5 3 5 18 4 10 19
Halfling 1 - 10
Halfling 2 - 21
Halfling 3 - 19


----------



## Darkwolf (Dec 21, 2002)

Khala fires off a pair of magic missiles at an available halfling.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 21, 2002)

Krindor uses 4 points of _lay on hands_ on the woman.
"Are you feeling better now?"


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 22, 2002)

Brawn hustles up to the back of the room at some point, after the first actions.
He was following just behind them during their couple turns into the steam-pipes. (maybe needing a double-move to catch up to the group just outside the chamber)

Saying, "Hey - I was in a Saurial-induced Trance there for a bit.
We do that sometimes.
But my nose knows where you went, and here you are!"

He'll close in to support the group after they move in.
He'll try to place himself where it would be best to threaten many small goblins and halflings, while protecting the outnumbered few others of the group.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 22, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Krindor uses 4 points of lay on hands on the woman.
> "Are you feeling better now?" *




_"Maybe a little, but it still tingles. I think my mind is playing tricks on me."_


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 22, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Brawn hustles up to the back of the room at some point, after the first actions.
> He was following just behind them during their couple turns into the steam-pipes. (maybe needing a double-move to catch up to the group just outside the chamber)
> *




I hope you understand that your entrance will be hampered if you try and go in through one of the entrances inside of a building. The entrances are small shafts, that a small character can walk through without any trouble, a medium character is hampered, and a large character like yourself is going to be forced to crawl at least until you reach the main steam pipes. That would take an extra 2 rounds, even if your hustling about the whole predicament.

You may have missed it when Regis proposed that you go around and enter through the slums, but that's entirely up to you. I'm just checking to make sure this is what you want to do.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 22, 2002)

Krindor gives a comforting smile for the woman.
"I'll now go and try speaking to her."

Since the description seems to fit the Head of the Guard, she's the first Krindor's going to see to solve the problem.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 22, 2002)

*Halfling 2:* This halfling draws a whip and moves around to get a better angle on the fight.

*Regis & Halfling 3:* Regis draws his weapon out, and takes a swing at the goblin next to himself, ignoring the halfling. Iaijutsu Check: 12 (+1d6) + Sneak Attack (3d6) + Sap (1d6) + Str (1) = 22 Subduel Damage (Knocks Goblin 4 Unconcious). The halfling doesn't even waste the time to draw a weapon and instead delivers a fist to Regis. Natural 20, doesn't confirm, deals 6 points of subduel damage to Regis without provoking an AO.

*Goblin 7:* Draws his weapon and moves through the crowd.

*Goblin 4:* Unconcious (Subdued 20 points)

*Mak:* Moves and attacks with Shortspear (16 rolled), deals 13 points of damage including sneak attack.

*Halfling 1 & Goblin 6:* Goblin 6 attacks mak with a quick-drawn dagger, and misses (6 rolled). Halfling 1 draws a weighted pick that glows, and adds a light radius of it's own to Regis Torch, as it moves in closer to engage in the swarm around the Bounty Hunter.

*Khala:* Firing a magical barage at the halfling numbered 3, Khala deals 9 points of force damage.

*Goblins 1, 2, and 3:* These three goblins take off in fear, they run out into the hallways behind the room.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 22, 2002)

> Since the description seems to fit the Head of the Guard, she's the first Krindor's going to see to solve the problem.




You find yourself admitted into a yellowed oval office, odd wood trim, and ornamental mithril and adamantium weapons adorning everything. You see a silver haired middle-aged woman at a desk working viciously at writting. Her quill-pen is covered with dried ink layers, and the pen is literaly soaked in black soot.

She looks up, "Yes, sister, what have you?"


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 22, 2002)

Krindor bows.
"Foremost, I came to bring my greetings. 
The other thing came up as I was on my way here. I heard a scream from one of the doors in the hallway and checked if somebody was in trouble, as is my duty as a paladin. What I came upon, was a woman bound with mithral chains. She says she was wrongfully accused.
That is why I would like to know what you know of her."


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 22, 2002)

"And your not dead? We bound that creature because she was devouring people's lives for the sake of bitterness. She's a nymph, or half-nymph. I'm not quite sure of what she is, but she's resulted in the deaths of at least four men and three women."

"The fact that you dealt with her gaze alone shows your truly resiliant, but please don't give her another opportunity. I thought I had instructed the guard not to tell everyone to ignore anything they see in that hallway."

"Did you not feel compelled to feint or any such thing while in it's presense? The thing is a deadly Fay."


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 22, 2002)

"No, I did not. All I thought I saw was an attractive member of my own gender.
And if I may, I'd like to point out that if yout told the guard 'not to tell everyone to ignore anything they see in that hallway', then it is no wonder I wasn't warned. Maybe you didn't mean to put the 'not' in there."


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 23, 2002)

*OOC:*


 ooooh! The deadly double-negative monster has struck again! 

Yes, I totally missed that suggestion to go around, cs.  Sorry.
But Brawn would have preferred to stay with his companions.
They at least know of him, and have travelled with him - he really knows little of the world, and would not venture alone into hostile territory lightly.

A few moments' physical labor or uncomfort is not something he would shy away from -  he would have gone thru right after them, and had to catch up (perhaps explaining his late entry)

edit: fully caught up - character sheet updated in Gallery - ready to rock.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 27, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *"No, I did not. All I thought I saw was an attractive member of my own gender.
> And if I may, I'd like to point out that if yout told the guard 'not to tell everyone to ignore anything they see in that hallway', then it is no wonder I wasn't warned. Maybe you didn't mean to put the 'not' in there." *




"Are you contradicting me, or just correcting me? I meant what I meant, not what I said..."

You can't quite make out the comment under her breath.

"So, you want work? You want to go prove your sword, or your moral code, or your honor? Then don't speak against those who know better than you. I may have something for you, I'll send a messenger, you are dismissed from me."


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 27, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



K, I gotta wait on the next round's posts.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 27, 2002)

Krindor bows.
"Yes, m'Lady"
She then leaves, taking the first few steps backwards and then turning before walking away.

She keeps no hurry, but decides to go against what was said to her and go see the half-nymph again.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 28, 2002)

Mak will continue attacking the goblin (G6) with his shortspear, and try to get into flanking position with Brawn as soon as he enters the room.

_Mmm, I should definitely get rid of thoughts regarding gold pieces, and focus on being alive when we get them._


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 28, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Krindor bows.
> "Yes, m'Lady"
> She then leaves, taking the first few steps backwards and then turning before walking away.
> 
> She keeps no hurry, but decides to go against what was said to her and go see the half-nymph again. *




The nymph is stuck, in the room, head down and crying. She doesn't seem to notice your returned entrance.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 28, 2002)

Krindor becomes worried.
"Miss, why do you cry? Did the healing not work?"
She walks closer to the half-nymph.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 28, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Krindor becomes worried.
> "Miss, why do you cry? Did the healing not work?"
> She walks closer to the half-nymph. *



"I'm fine... I simply cannot stand to be imprisoned like this."


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 28, 2002)

Halfling 2: Seeing the spellcaster, the Halfling tries to make use of his whip for a Trip Attack. Touch succeeds, Trip DC is 22 (strength Check), And Khala fails with a Dex check of 12. Khala is Prone.

Regis & Halfling 3: The halfling strikes out, rolls a natural one, and fails to do anything to Regis. Regis strikes with the Sap, against the Halfling, and fails to connect.

Goblin 7: Takes a 5 ft. step and attacks Regis open side. 4 Rolled, doesn't connect.

Goblin 4: Unconcious (Subdued 20 points)

Mak: Attacks with the Shortspear (15 rolled), deals 6 points of damage, killing G6.

Halfling 1: Using her pick to her best advantage, she takes a solid swing at Regis. 6 Rolled, a hit, barely. Deals 8 Points of damage to Regis, the pick shining as it smacks into him.

Khala: Khala stands up from prone, and strikes out with another burst of energy, Dealing 7 Points of Damage and now totalling 16 Points Against Halfling 3.

Goblins 1, 2, and 3: Still Retreating...

*Brawn arrives, in the back of the room.*

Brawn acts first next round, as he arrived "in between" rounds.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 29, 2002)

Noticing Regis would gladly accept a little help, Mak steps into the dead goblin space to and thrusts his spear at G7 trying to stick it where it hurts more.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 29, 2002)

Brawn: Taking full advantage of his surprise, Striking out (16 Rolled) and dealing 15 points of damage with his fullblade to Halfling 1. The halfling girl's screetch sounds throughout the steam pipes, but she stands ready to strike back against her aggressor. (15 Normal)

Halfling 2: Angry at Khala for even attempting to stand up, he takes a 5-foot step back and strikes out with his whip against her. Roll of 4, a miss (by one).

Regis & Halfling 3: Regis strikes out with his sap, natural 20, doesn't confirm, deals 7 points of subduel damage. Halfling 3 seems wounded, but keeps fighting. (7 Subduel + 16 Normal). The halfling strikes out with his fists in fury  (5&1 rolled), and just doesn't seem to be having a good day.

Goblin 7: Takes a 5 foot step to get flanking on Regis, hoping to survive his aggressors long enough to be rewarded for his bravery. He tries his dagger on the Bounty Hunter's back, 17 Rolled, dealing 3 points of damage to the man.

Mak: (Assuming you would still go for the flanking position), takes a 5 foot step and tries to finish off the Goblin that just scored that lucky dagger. 10 Rolled, a hit, 12 Points of Damage, slaying the Goblin.

Halfling 1: Looking over her shoulder at her aggressor, the Halfling goes nuts, swinging her pick wildly for Brawn's heart. 4 Rolled, a complete miss.

Khala: Seeing the opportunity to finish off the third Halfling, Khala launches  a pair of energy bolts. (4 and 4 Rolled) 10 points of Force Damage added to 16 and 7 Subduel, but (probably to the surprise of the players), it stands strong.

Goblins 1, 2, and 3: ???  ???  ???


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 29, 2002)

Map


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 29, 2002)

"I feel sorry for you... But why did you not tell me you are a nymph? Or a half-nymph, I'm not sure on that?"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 29, 2002)

_Now let's deal with the whip guy._ 

"Your mother used it a lot on you, didn't she?"

Mak attacks the halfling with the whip, trying at the same time to give Khala cover.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 29, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *"I feel sorry for you... But why did you not tell me you are a nymph? Or a half-nymph, I'm not sure on that?" *



"I don't know what you are talking about?" -sobbing (sp?)


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 29, 2002)

Krindor's other eyebrow arches in question.
"That's what I was told, that merely seeing you makes people lose consciousnes. The looks of nymphs are said to cause that... or worse."


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 29, 2002)

*OOC:*


 wow. You are sure fast, cs.
I saw it last night, but couldn't post my intention to have Brawn activate Divine Might, Overrun someone, and attack another.

So here's a quick action before leaving for Blast.

And I changed his Power Lunge feat to Cleave - he's not strong enough to take advantage of Power Lunge  (plus the AoO sux) 







Brawn activates Divine Might and 5' steps into the middle of the 3 opponents and tries to finish off the halfling1 with his fullblade. (full attack)

If successful, he'll Cleave thru to the next halfling with his fullblade, while sweeping across with his claw and tail spike.

If he succeeds at downing the 2nd halfling, he'll use any remaining claw or tail attacks on the goblin nearby.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 29, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Krindor's other eyebrow arches in question.
> "That's what I was told, that merely seeing you makes people lose consciousnes. The looks of nymphs are said to cause that... or worse." *




"I know nothing of such things. That woman is wicked."


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 29, 2002)

Brawn: Keeping up with the Halfling, Brawn takes a five foot step and his FRA. (24, 21, 19) All Hits, with the last one being a glancing, but damaging attack. 34 Points of Damage, and yet the halfling fights. (49 Damage so far) Divine Might and such were included fully, and the little girl still has a scrap of vitality left in her.

Halfling 2: Taking the presented opportunity to cause some damage, the Halfling attempts to trip Regis. 4 Rolled, Succeeds with the touch attack. Strength Check DC set at 19, Regis rolls a 15.

Regis & Halfling 3: Recovers from prone, and then attacks, Rolls a 2 and misses. The halfling takes AO and Flurries with the normal attack, (6, 2, 8) Insanely bad luck on the part of Halfling 3.

Mak: Moving into an advantagious position, Mak rolls 13, and fails to connect.

Halfling 1: "Graah! Who the Hell are you? What are you doing here! Vraahg!" And takes a pair of slashes at Brawn, (7 and 16 Rolled, Barely hit, and Hit) 17 Points of Damage from the Pick. After the hit fails to take down Brawn, the look on the face of the little halfling girl is a combination of fear and bitterness, laced with a little malice and pain, and maybe a sprinkle of admiration.

Khala: The fourth pair of Magic Missles are launched at Halfling 3, in an attempt to cause that last bit of damage to the monk. Khala launches a pair of energy bolts. (3 and 2 Rolled) 7 points of Force Damage: 33 and 7 Subduel (Knocked Out).

Goblins 1, 2, and 3: Return through the back entrance, other goblins seem to be on thier way.

Halfling 2, still standing, screams, "Yeah, who the hell are you? Why are you attacking us?"


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 30, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Halfling 2, still standing, screams, "Yeah, who the hell are you? Why are you attacking us?" *



Brawn, incredulous at the little halfling still standing after withstanding his full attack, blinks and replies simply, "Cause you the Bad Guys!

Regis here says you are bandits stealing from the town,
So we here to take you out. "

Brawn looks to Halfling1 beside him and says, "You awfully tough, little one.
But  you think you or your friends can survive more?"

Brawn cocks his Fullblade back, *preparing to* swing it thru Halfling1 while stepping 5' south & Cleaving into H3, following up with claw and tailspike.

If the halfling(s) don't say something mighty persuasive before he lets loose, he'll also activate his Charm domain ability, increasing his CHA by 4 (making Divine Might +6 damage to each attack) for 1 minute.

He hears the goblins coming from the other room, and prepares for the possibility. (he'd get one AoO with the push-back ability from LaiC)

edit: ahh, blue color means subdued.
actually, last round, I meant that Brawn moved south 5'. I guess you had him move right to 'keep up with Halfling1', but with Brawn's 10 reach, he still coulda reached her.
So if he moved right, now he can't reach anyone else this round...
If he'd gone south 2 5' moves, he could reach Halfling2, but however you wanna do it is fine with me - now I'm not convinced these are bad guys...


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 30, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Brawn looks to Halfling1 beside him and says, "You awfully tough, little one.
> But  you think you or your friends can survive more?"
> *




"Yeah do you think you can survive anymore? Drop that whip now and I won't spank you" says Mak, his spear pointed at H2's neck.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 30, 2002)

Brawn: Brawn does as stated in his post, giving time for interuption.

Halfling 2: "I don't know what your problem is lezard, but we have no quarrel with you. You do realize your fighting us on our turf, your not going to get by with a few murders and walk away unscathed."

Regis: "Don't give them the opportunity, they are worth excellent money, Brawn, Mak. Don't get carried away with foolishness, there's probably more of them coming.

Halfling 3: "Your not invulnerable Green Giant, there's a reason why people like you shouldn't be in the sewers. Griszkibili, pull the crank and show the tall-people why they don't belong down here!"

and Brawn reacts to the motions violently, taking his attacks on Halfling 1, missing (barely) with his fullblade, and then confirming a critical hit to the very wounded half-ling's mid-section. 18 damage, on a crit that kills an opponent... we're talking blood here. Lots of reddish halfling blood. I'd say the girl was nearly rended in half. Still coming around with his tail, brawn strikes Halfling 2, who drops, sadly and pathetically wishing he had his musical instruments with him, to 13 points of damage.


Regis: Thinking fast, lays down low. (Passed)
Mak: Thinking just as fast, lays down low. (Passed)
Khala: Taking cover as well, thinking more about it than just dodging. (Passed)

Goblins 1, 2, and 3: Pulling Ye-old-lever-of-painfull-traps

And Brawn, being the only one not initially Prone, makes his Reflex Save and gets a Natural 20. Following the lead of the other characters, he hits the floor immediately, as an assortment of traps go off overhead. First, Iron Bars drop around the exits, then shurikens (3 per 5-foot square) spring from the tops of the north and south walls, and then the sewers, and then (disgustingly enough without ample description) a sewer pipe in the cieling is opened, and sewage floods the room. (Trap CR was 1 for the Doors, 2 for the _Shurikens_, and 1 for the sewage that your now knee-deep in). You can hear the cackle of goblins scampering away from the now stained steam pipe.

The bars require a strength check, which Brawn can easily handle (especially with aid another and a crowbar) to be dislodged, so you can exit from any of the exits. The goblins took off further into the steam pipes.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 30, 2002)

_Mental note: next time you see a halfling, gut him. Immediately. Just in case._

If Mak sees any way to quickly, and I stress quickly, fix the sewer pipe, and close it he may go for it otherwise he'll just grab H2 on his shoulder and go for the exit.


----------



## Kalanyr (Dec 30, 2002)

Khelon finishing his prayers goes to see Keri, to talk and to try and catch up on events around the temple and to see if anything of interest has been happening.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 30, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *"I know nothing of such things. That woman is wicked." *



"Something is not right. One of you is lying."
Krindor thinks for a while.
"I'm not sure yet. But while I think about it, why don't you introduce yourself?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 30, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *Mental note: next time you see a halfling, gut him. Immediately. Just in case.
> 
> If Mak sees any way to quickly, and I stress quickly, fix the sewer pipe, and close it he may go for it otherwise he'll just grab H2 on his shoulder and go for the exit. *




Got any ideas on how your going to block a 22 inch circular gap in the cieling up, I'll be willing to listen.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 30, 2002)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *Khelon finishing his prayers goes to see Keri, to talk and to try and catch up on events around the temple and to see if anything of interest has been happening. *




You are directed to a familiar, but not exactly recognized location. A minor manor, located near the town's hot-springs. The lemon collored roofing, and the ivory walls make for an interesting, if unsuiting decor.

After being traded by the hands of three servants, you end up in the study of the O' Gestalt family. Books line three tables, each with a glass cover to prevent weathering. Twenty books line each of the three cases, and only one is open, near the back.

There your good friend, Keri, patiently reads with her Crimson Bi-focles. She invites you further into the study and initiates the conversation, "So, good Khelon, how goes your duties?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 30, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *"Something is not right. One of you is lying."
> Krindor thinks for a while.
> "I'm not sure yet. But while I think about it, why don't you introduce yourself?" *




"I'm not in a position to be lying. My name is Diana Davidson, daughter of two Bards, Jared and Angela. I'm an actress, dancer, and entertainer. I'm going to die in a closet in the middle of a church."


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 30, 2002)

Krindor nods.
"Are your parents in town? If so, where do they live? I would like to talk to them."


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 30, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Krindor nods.
> "Are your parents in town? If so, where do they live? I would like to talk to them." *



"I havn't seen them in at least 3 months, although I'm not sure how long I've been here. They may be back, they are bards who travel the countries circuit."

"Check with my first-born daughter, the Pilgrim's Inn... She would know."


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 30, 2002)

"I'll go see her then. I'll try to find out what's going on, I promise."
With that, Krindor leaves the room and goes to her own so she can get her full equipment.
When done, she'll head for the Pilgrim's


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 30, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *"I'll go see her then. I'll try to find out what's going on, I promise."
> With that, Krindor leaves the room and goes to her own so she can get her full equipment.
> When done, she'll head for the Pilgrim's *




Initially, you attempt to gather information on the girl (assumed), and find that though people know the girl is normally around here, she's been missing for a while. Her room is paid for, and she was shut in, but she must have snuck out at some point, because none of the inn-keepers have any idea where she is.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 31, 2002)

"OK, let's get outta here! Soon! Brawn, grab the halflings and help me with this door!"

Mak'Teh-Nar runs to the opening he came in through and tries to work the device that lift the bars.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 31, 2002)

Regis produces a crowbar and un-jams the bars with the aid of Mak. It doesn't take longer than a minute, but soon enough everyone is in the inn. You wouldn't notice it, considering your condition, but currently almost every room with heating in town has a strange "funk" in the air.

I wonder what that is...


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 31, 2002)

When they are just about to leave the pipe maze, assuming the place they are isn't going to get flooded, Mak stops Regis, Khala and Brawn.

"Let's stop here and interrogate them." he says pointing to the two unconscious halflings.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 31, 2002)

Regis: "I guess that's fine. I doubt you'll get much out of them. Let's hurry though, the Bounty office does close into the evening."

Regis produces a pair of "cuffs" and bindings, and proceeds to tie up the Halflings. He also makes use of a locking-esq Garrote, that works similar to the "choke-chains" you would put on a Junkyard dog.


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 31, 2002)

"Regis - these halflings got wanted posters out for them we can see when we get to the Office?
I'd like to see what all they've done.

By the way - where's all the money you said they'd have?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 31, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *"Regis - these halflings got wanted posters out for them we can see when we get to the Office?
> I'd like to see what all they've done.
> 
> By the way - where's all the money you said they'd have?" *




"I'm not sure, bounties normally involve warrants that are handed out to individuals based on qualifications. And as for the money, you didn't give me a chance to look around, I'm pretty sure it's down here. On the other hand, can I disarm these little bastards? If we turn them in with their gear, it will stay in the hand of the state. Their crime was theft from the treasury of Allimonn, but I'm not sure exactly how much. It has to be at least 1000 gold worth, and I'm sure they stashed it somewhere. I thought we were interogating them for a reason. You have any more problems big guy? I'm sure I've got the answers."


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 31, 2002)

"As long as we get paid, I got no problem, if you get my meaning...

And if I'm not being clear enough (I'm not so sure about your language sometimes), we can 'talk' all about it later.

But go ahead and disarm them - you take the lead.
You're the designated police-person on the job - I don't know your customs, so you do tha talking to them, and find us our money, please."

edit: "I don't like 'murdering' people I don't know - I'm trusting you that they deserved what they got, but blood was spilled.
That little halfling met her ancestors' spirit today, and that's serious business to me."


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 31, 2002)

Krindor tries to coach some more information on the reason why the girl got locked in and some general information on her. She tries to draw as little attention to herself as possible, well, as little attention as a good-looking female breton can.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 31, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Krindor tries to coach some more information on the reason why the girl got locked in and some general information on her. She tries to draw as little attention to herself as possible, well, as little attention as a good-looking female breton can. *




You don't find out anything useful enough. The Inn-keepers remember a female Imperial bard, fitting your general description, and the occational glimpse of the nearly identical little daughter. There's a lack of clear information on the two's relationship. The girl is probably only 13 years old, with the mother looking double that.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 31, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *"As long as we get paid, I got no problem, if you get my meaning...
> 
> And if I'm not being clear enough (I'm not so sure about your language sometimes), we can 'talk' all about it later.
> 
> ...



"Is that your final answer?"


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 31, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *"Is that your final answer?" *



Brawn visibly thinks hard.

I don't understand, Regis.

What's the question?

Damned words.... too easy to make them mean 2 things.
Smells much more straight-forward."

Brawn exudes a scent of frustration and confusion (onions, tinged with brimstone)


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 31, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *You don't find out anything useful enough. The Inn-keepers remember a female Imperial bard, fitting your general description, and the occational glimpse of the nearly identical little daughter. There's a lack of clear information on the two's relationship. The girl is probably only 13 years old, with the mother looking double that. *



Krindor decides to talk to the innkeeper.
"Excuse me, m'lady/m'lord (pick whichever is approriate), but would it be possible for me to take a look at the missing girl's room? I assure you, I am not going to steal anything."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 1, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Brawn visibly thinks hard.
> 
> I don't understand, Regis.
> 
> ...



"Are you certain you want me to disarm the halflings?"

The mixing of scents, sewage, brimstone, and onion are definitely not helping anyone.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 1, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Krindor decides to talk to the innkeeper.
> "Excuse me, m'lady/m'lord (pick whichever is approriate), but would it be possible for me to take a look at the missing girl's room? I assure you, I am not going to steal anything." *





"M'la'y, see's t'at a' yer a j'st'c'r f' goo' fo'tu'e a'd g'd l'ks, y'm'y b' a'mit'd, b't I'll b' p' t' c'ek o' y'e's'lf in't'ree t'fur mi'ni's." -The accent of half a tongue and half a mind are with the innkeeper today.

You are admitted into a small room, passing by another room where discussion seems to be echoing on between a man and an argonian. As you pass into the next room, you find a single bed, skirted and covered, and there are no signs that anyone has been in there for a few days. A piece of paper, set by an inkwell, sits in the corner by the window opposed to the entrance. A chamber-pot sits, unused, under the table. A small trunk, nailed to the floor, is locked and bolted at the base of the bed. Three pillows, one without a case, are lined up under the covers, apparently to make it seem as if someone was under the covers.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 1, 2003)

Krindor moves to pick up the paper.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 1, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Krindor moves to pick up the paper. *



The paper is marked with a fingerprint in ink, and is otherwise written in an unknown language to yourself. Possibly Elvish, but seemingly completely different.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 1, 2003)

"You're right that it's better we all get their stuff than the state.

Mak, could you and Regis disarm them?
And I'll look at one of those whips myself, maybe I can see why the little halfling seemed surprised I was still standing after she hit me with it..."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 1, 2003)

Krindor stores the paper and starts going through the room, trying to find anything.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 1, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *"You're right that it's better we all get their stuff than the state.
> 
> Mak, could you and Regis disarm them?
> And I'll look at one of those whips myself, maybe I can see why the little halfling seemed surprised I was still standing after she hit me with it..." *



 Regis states, "No, I don't think anyone ever hit you with a whip. And there's only one whip here. Hrm... maybe that pick made your memory foggy. You should probably go check with a cleric."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 1, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Krindor stores the paper and starts going through the room, trying to find anything. *



Careful inspection reveals blood. Not much, not anything significant, but blood. Roughly a three inch wide blotch on the pillow set at the "head" of the figure. The locked drawers are still sealed, however, and the room appears quite empty othewise.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 1, 2003)

Not being one to break other people's belongings, Krindor does a quick scan on the room with _detect evil_ to see if there is any residual. Unless something comes up, she'll then go thank the innkeeper and ask if the girl has any siblings or offsprings.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 1, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Not being one to break other people's belongings, Krindor does a quick scan on the room with detect evil to see if there is any residual. Unless something comes up, she'll then go thank the innkeeper and ask if the girl has any siblings or offsprings. *




The innkeepers (plural, there are roughly 6, all working different "shifts") state that they have only seen the mother and the daughter. No other individual has entered their rooms, other than yourself.


----------



## Darkwolf (Jan 2, 2003)

ooc: Apologies for the absence...standard holiday lack of access or lack of time to access.

Khala magic missiles the nearest threat.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 2, 2003)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> * Regis states, "No, I don't think anyone ever hit you with a whip. And there's only one whip here. Hrm... maybe that pick made your memory foggy. You should probably go check with a cleric." *



"Yes, that's what I meant, the pick.

See what I mean, about your language?
I meant the thing that left me this - "
Brawn points to the would left in him by the little halfling female's pick, before he spends a round or 2 concentrating within to heal himself (2 CLW's).


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 2, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *"Yes, that's what I meant, the pick.
> 
> See what I mean, about your language?
> I meant the thing that left me this - "
> Brawn points to the would left in him by the little halfling female's pick, before he spends a round or 2 concentrating within to heal himself (2 CLW's). *



 Regis, "Wait, what did you just do? Your an Argonian Shaman in a Breton Country, working with me, a Bounty Hunter?"

Regis seems rather uneasy now. He finishes disarming the creatures rather quickly, he makes list of everything.

"Alright everyone, good job. I'm going to leave their armor on, as it's a pretty good signature of their identity. Otherwise, here is what we have: A pair of red gloves, marked with Arcane runes, A Brooch, Three Blue-Metal Cylinders, An empty Bottle,  A red spell component bag marked with more runes: filled with some silt, A buckler, A decent Short-bow, A Whip, The enchanted Pick, Four Bags of Gold, Eight Bags of Silver, One Bag of Copper, some Incense, A Ring made of Steel, A wooden Periapt, and a Bandana. Just informing you, we won't call it 'loot' since we need to get past the warrant office first. At which point we'll examine things more closely."

"Now, Mak, I presume your going to start the interrogation? I'm not an expert in such matters, I normally capture and report later, and since we let them sit it looks like only one of them will be waking up. That might take us a hit in the reward money, but I think we should still be able to collect some..."

"And as for you, I'm still curious, what the hell kind of Argonian are you? I've tracked a few tribes down when they murdered slavers, or hid convicts away, and most of them seem good natured, but not as godam tall as you, or as powerful."


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 2, 2003)

*OOC:*


 If Argonia is where the lizard-folk are from, then... 







"umm..  yeah!
I'm jussst an Argonian sshaman, up North to discoverss the world... sssee the citiesss.. you knowss...

I'm sssurprissed you didn't sssee me freeing sssome of thossse ssslaves -  I've done my ssshare of thatsss.

I would likesss to get rid of ALL ssslavery, but I ass big ass even I am, I can't change sssociety's evilsss.

Hey - you think I could havesss the incenssse?
That sssmellsss goood!" 
Brawn sniffs the air near the bag audibly.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 2, 2003)

Brawn hears Regis's words again in his mind...
"So you'resss a Bounty Hunter?

Why would it be ssstrange for me to be working with you?

You don't like sslavery either, do you?

I wouldn't like that..."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 2, 2003)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *The innkeepers (plural, there are roughly 6, all working different "shifts") state that they have only seen the mother and the daughter. No other individual has entered their rooms, other than yourself. *



 Deciding this is all she's going to find out here, Krindor heads back to the Temple. She's going to head back for Diana.
What time of day is it?


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 3, 2003)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You are directed to a familiar, but not exactly recognized location. A minor manor, located near the town's hot-springs. The lemon collored roofing, and the ivory walls make for an interesting, if unsuiting decor.
> 
> ...




Khelon smiles at his friend and responds 

"My duties go as well as could be expected but I am surprised at some of the cruelties of the world, it is different outside the temple. How have your contemplations and studies progressed my friend ? Has anything of interest occured here in my absence ? " 

Khelon casually glances around checking what each of the books are as he speaks.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 3, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> * Deciding this is all she's going to find out here, Krindor heads back to the Temple. She's going to head back for Diana.
> What time of day is it? *



Since I'm running both stories at the same time, it's approaching sunset. The church would likely admit you at any hour, given your class basically, so it's a non-issue in that aspect. However, the lady's quarters are closed to you, you find the guard stands stalwart that, "I should not admit any more uninvited guests into m'ladies quarters."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 3, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"As stated, I'd like to appropriately appraise everything bit by bit. It's yours, after I determine whether it has any value."



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Brawn hears Regis's words again in his mind...
> "So you'resss a Bounty Hunter?
> 
> Why would it be ssstrange for me to be working with you?
> ...




"I'm not for Slavery or against it. As a priest would say, 'I'm neutral' and that should suffice. It's too difficult to be a good aligned bounty hunter, and unallowed to be evil. I never quite grasped why the temple believes in designating everyone so blandly into categories, it's as if they've codified the world for their own simple-minded agendas. They've broken everyone down into the most perplexing categories, rather than taking reality for itself. I remember they refused to allow me to call myself a bounty hunter in training before I recieved my license. They kept calling me 'Rogue' and 'Redguard' instead. Buncha crazy people in there..."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 3, 2003)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Khelon smiles at his friend and responds
> 
> ...



"One of the discontented priests surfaced. A woman as well, rather overly excited about discovering the names of the lost schools of magic. Corruption and Necromancy, and she was so proud to state this 'fact' as she said. She was captured and sent to the archmage Velius, to be appropriately interrogated. I'm not sure what else can be said on the matter, oh, and it appears that I may have found a husband in old Will Knights son Richard. He's becoming quite the serious persuer."

Among the books that you see on the nearest table are, The Annotated Anaud, Blibliotchekya Volume I-IV, Incyclipidia of Spells Known, Rumors of the Forgotten Disodent Priests, The First Apocolypse, The Believed Burth uf the Trullfurge, and Children's Guide to Cantriptification. Most of these books appear frequently used, and just by looking at them, you can tell they are a priceless collection.

Keri looks at your stare, "Ah, I've been 'squandering' my fathers fortunes, as he would say, on a librum of the old texts. Looks like the order did manage to get their hand on the Enycleopedia of Spells, and the Children's Guide to Cantrips, but they are still excellent source-books on the more ancient magics."

(There's some intentional and non-intentional bad-spelling in there. I'll just hope you can sort it out.)


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 3, 2003)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *"They kept calling me 'Rogue' and 'Redguard' instead. Buncha crazy people in there..." *



"I smell what your cooking, Regis.

In fact, the armorer I got this from *points to studded leather armor* kept insisting I was something called a 'Large Reptilian Humanoid'.

I had no idea what he was talking about, but he happily looked up the term on his armor price chart and charged me four times what the going rate was. I mean, I know I'm a big guy, but it's really mostly muscle... 

What _would_ this world be without categories?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 3, 2003)

Krindor nods.
"Maybe I'll come by tomorrow then. Thank you."

She then leaves for her own room to have a little rest and then to catch some shut eye.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 3, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *"I smell what your cooking, Regis.
> 
> In fact, the armorer I got this from *points to studded leather armor* kept insisting I was something called a 'Large Reptilian Humanoid'.
> 
> ...



"I guess it would be the same, but the priests would find some other way to determine why they hate other people. They just have to come up with some kind of purpose."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 3, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Krindor nods.
> "Maybe I'll come by tomorrow then. Thank you."
> 
> She then leaves for her own room to have a little rest and then to catch some shut eye. *



Your set in your room, and permitted time to think. Were you going to stay at the Church, or the Pilgrim's Inn?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 3, 2003)

"You guys are lucky. I've been called much worse than that. Anyway back to work: let's see these bags. Is this likely to be what they stole from the treasury? Is this all or should there be more?"

Mak picks a scentbreaker bag from his pouch and try to use its strong smell to cause the halfling to recover consciousness. As he wakes up he sits in front of him polishing his spear.

"Good morning, sweetie. Let's have a little business, d'ya mind? I'm sure we both can be reasonable guys."

OOC: Are these halflings wanted "dead or alive" or only alive?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 3, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *"You guys are lucky. I've been called much worse than that. Anyway back to work: let's see these bags. Is this likely to be what they stole from the treasury? Is this all or should there be more?"
> 
> Mak picks a scentbreaker bag from his pouch and try to use its strong smell to cause the halfling to recover consciousness. As he wakes up he sits in front of him polishing his spear.
> 
> ...



"Prefered alive." The halfling spits at you, this is the monk, and the ring mentioned earlier seems bonded to his middle finger on teh left hand. The coins in the bags, if you want to take a few minutes to count them (roughly 1 bag per minute) you can.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 3, 2003)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Your set in your room, and permitted time to think. Were you going to stay at the Church, or the Pilgrim's Inn? *



The Church. Darn paladins for not having Decipher Script as a class skill.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 4, 2003)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *"One of the discontented priests surfaced. A woman as well, rather overly excited about discovering the names of the lost schools of magic. Corruption and Necromancy, and she was so proud to state this 'fact' as she said. She was captured and sent to the archmage Velius, to be appropriately interrogated. I'm not sure what else can be said on the matter, oh, and it appears that I may have found a husband in old Will Knights son Richard. He's becoming quite the serious persuer."
> 
> Among the books that you see on the nearest table are, The Annotated Anaud, Blibliotchekya Volume I-IV, Incyclipidia of Spells Known, Rumors of the Forgotten Disodent Priests, The First Apocolypse, The Believed Burth uf the Trullfurge, and Children's Guide to Cantriptification. Most of these books appear frequently used, and just by looking at them, you can tell they are a priceless collection.
> 
> ...




(What does Khelon know of the Knights family ? And Discontented Priests ? And Necromancy as a lost school of magic ?)


Khelon smiles
" I am glad you have finally found someone. " 

(More would follow logically but I need the info I asked for to really continue. )


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 4, 2003)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> (What does Khelon know of the Knights family ? And Discontented Priests ? And Necromancy as a lost school of magic ?)
> 
> ...



(The Knights are a family with a history of adventuring. Will is more famous than any before him, having explored ruins below the Trollforge and returning with incredible magic items. Richard, is a ladies man with an ego the size of a state. He's following the family tradition, but it's doubtful he will ever amount to anything as great as his father.)

(The Disodent Priests are a group of Clergy who are upset with what is called the, "Purging" or "Cleansing" of magic, in which a great deal of innately evil Arcana was removed, including some of the most dangerous spells, one spell you know of was called "Harm" and was rumored to cripple anything an evil mage touched, and at the same time was used to super-charge their monstrosities. The Disodent Priests are either in the desire to learn the magic for their own gain, or they desire for an open concious on magic. There's an associated PrC if someone were to follow the appropriate route to become one, and for the most part they are either accepted or executed depending on what their beliefs are.)

(You don't know a great deal about it, but most Necromancy spells of sufficient strength don't work anymore, or don't exist.)

Keri's voice rises a bit towards the end of this comment as if she were asking a question, "As glad as I suppose you would want to be."

She quickly changes the subject.

"And, on this path of righteous might, how went your life without homework and parantage?"


----------



## Darkwolf (Jan 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Creamsteak_
> "Prefered alive." The halfling spits at you, this is the monk, and the ring mentioned earlier seems bonded to his middle finger on teh left hand. The coins in the bags, if you want to take a few minutes to count them (roughly 1 bag per minute) you can.




"Alive, but if he keeps that up he might be in a lot of pain.  You would be surprised what you can live through."
Khala lightly touches the hilt of his dagger to enforce the point.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 5, 2003)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *
> ( The Disodent Priests are either in the desire to learn the magic for their own gain, or they desire for an open concious on magic. There's an associated PrC if someone were to follow the appropriate route to become one, and for the most part they are either accepted or executed depending on what their beliefs are.)
> *




Can I get some information on this PrC please ? This sounds interesting to me. 



> *
> 
> 
> Keri's voice rises a bit towards the end of this comment as if she were asking a question, "As glad as I suppose you would want to be."
> ...




Khelon ponders the risen accent and the egotistical one briefly before acquiescing to her wish to move on. (OOC- and Kalanyr is hoping he didn't just blow his Sense Motive check )

"Intriguing, I have had the opportuity to help a wounded lady with some help, from  reluctanct companions. Sometimes I wonder about the evil in the world. "


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 5, 2003)

Darkwolf said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Alive, but if he keeps that up he might be in a lot of pain.  You would be surprised what you can live through."
> Khala lightly touches the hilt of his dagger to enforce the point. *



The halfling smirks, "You know, you certainly are not the lucky type. I'm not telling you anything without you tributing to me first, scum."


----------



## Darkwolf (Jan 5, 2003)

"I've heard some peopel say to stop future stealing that you should cut off the hand.  So which do you want to lose? The left or the right?"

(+7 bluff, +6 intimidate to make him believe I'll do it)


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 5, 2003)

Darkwolf said:
			
		

> *"I've heard some peopel say to stop future stealing that you should cut off the hand.  So which do you want to lose? The left or the right?"
> 
> (+7 bluff, +6 intimidate to make him believe I'll do it) *




"Now now, if I really had to choose, I can't lose my 'precious' ring."


----------



## Darkwolf (Jan 5, 2003)

"Tell us what we want to know or you'll lose your ring and much much more!"


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 5, 2003)

Darkwolf said:
			
		

> *"Tell us what we want to know or you'll lose your ring and much much more!" *



"Oh come now, what are you offering me? A threat? You wouldn't want this ring now, you wouldn't want my 'precious'."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 5, 2003)

> "Intriguing, I have had the opportuity to help a wounded lady with some help, from reluctanct companions. Sometimes I wonder about the evil in the world. "



"Really, and who might she be? Some poor girl down on her luck I suppose, always helping others still, as I expected. Mayhaps I could be so inclined as to invite you and your companions to dinner tomorrow evening? If any of them lack the appropriate attire, I can provide it, and that stretches to include yourself. Just myself, Richard, his brother, you, and your friends for a summer's dinner, in fall?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 7, 2003)

" I am sure they would be honoured to attend, thank you for your invitation. I shall track them down and make sure none of them have conflicting obligations. May the god's smile upon you this day."


----------



## Darkwolf (Jan 7, 2003)

Khala holds the halfling's hand down, pulls out the dagger, and places it just above where the ring is.

Khala looks the halfling in the eye.

"Last chance shorty."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 7, 2003)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *" I am sure they would be honoured to attend, thank you for your invitation. I shall track them down and make sure none of them have conflicting obligations. May the god's smile upon you this day." *



"Well that's sudden..."

There's a short pause in the air...

"Have a good evening master Khelon."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 7, 2003)

Darkwolf said:
			
		

> *Khala holds the halfling's hand down, pulls out the dagger, and places it just above where the ring is.
> 
> Khala looks the halfling in the eye.
> 
> "Last chance shorty." *



"I could only wish you would actually cut my finger off and quit trying to get me to say something I don't know."


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 9, 2003)

"Good evening" 

Khelon heads out to look for his companions, starting in the temple where he knows some of there were staying.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 9, 2003)

"Khala, stop. He seems just too eager to lose his finger. I'm sure we could find a reasonable compromise. You know, some people could feel a little biased towards a little puny thief that just unloaded tons of crap upon them, but I'm willing to forgive you. Everyone could tell you I'm just a good natured guy. So, you know, I'd just suffer greatly if I had to hurt you. You say you don't know where there sacks of money came from? Well, I'll tell you. They came from your pockets. Now, what really interests me is where they belong before they ended in your pockets, and if there are other of them. Please, be reasonable. I really hate the smell people do when the are dissoving in acid."

That said, Mak will open an acid flask and let a drop on the halfling shoes. 

(intimidate +9)


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 9, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *"Khala, stop. He seems just too eager to lose his finger. I'm sure we could find a reasonable compromise. You know, some people could feel a little biased towards a little puny thief that just unloaded tons of crap upon them, but I'm willing to forgive you. Everyone could tell you I'm just a good natured guy. So, you know, I'd just suffer greatly if I had to hurt you. You say you don't know where there sacks of money came from? Well, I'll tell you. They came from your pockets. Now, what really interests me is where they belong before they ended in your pockets, and if there are other of them. Please, be reasonable. I really hate the smell people do when the are dissoving in acid."
> 
> That said, Mak will open an acid flask and let a drop on the halfling shoes.
> 
> (intimidate +9) *



"Not my feet!" Kicking and twitching like a little runt, the halfing squirms around. He manages to loosen himself from any grip (I suppose, did a grapple check assuming brawn was holding him and also compared it to masterwork manacles of Regis, the halfling's escape artist check was 28.), and the halfling stands up out of his bindings, I think.

"Let me go, and I'll take you to the load, but the goblins might already be thieving it. Then I go away, and you turn in Rodam and Presstine."

Regis countermands that note, "Nope, doesn't work that way." and Regis strikes the halfling with his sap, binds him up with rope and manacles again. "Hold on tighter Brawn, I don't want that to happen again, it'll wake up in a minute." (9 points of subduel)

A few minutes pass, and the halfling wakes back up. Regis states, "Brawn, throw him over your shoulder and let him whine. He knows where they hid their loot, Halfling, your going to tell us the way."

The halfling negotiates, "I'm not going to tell you anythingss..."

Regis, "I'm afraid you are, no more playing around, you try one more thing and Mak will roast your little toes off. Then we'll jail you, and you'll spend your years rotting in a cell with no toes or shoes. Your fate will be sealed by the justicar of laws, your not going anywhere or doing anything."

The halfling, "Fine then."

Regis, "Hold on, that's not right, your going to try and lead us into some trap, right? Your going to try and get us killed so you can escape or test your luck. I'm not a rookie, I've been through this before. Mak, you seem to have good eyes I suppose, I do as well. I know he claims his kin are going to raid this loot, but I don't want to have any pitfalls, let's move slowly to avoid any traps. They already sprung one."


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 9, 2003)

All the talking back and forth makes Brawn confused.  
Too many words too fast.

He slings the halfling over his shoulder like Regis said.
"So are we going to get paid, or not, Regis?"
Brawn looks at him, concerned and a bit peeved.

He remembers how good the ha;lfling is at escaping, and when he wakes up again, Brawn says "Don't try to get away again, little guy.

I'd hate to have to eat you, but if my friends here tell me to, I AM getting a bit hungry...
All this bulk needs food... BADLY. "


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 10, 2003)

"Allright, I'll keep my eyes open.Then which way are we going?" he asks the halfling, tickling him.



> I'd hate to have to eat you, but if my friends here tell me to, I AM getting a bit hungry...




"I told you I'm the good one."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 10, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *"Allright, I'll keep my eyes open.Then which way are we going?" he asks the halfling, tickling him.
> 
> "I told you I'm the good one." *




"Over there."

You follow, watching carefully.

"Right, left left, right left right left left right"

All seems well.

"Right left, left left, left"

"We're here. Looks like the goblins either didn't come down here, or they are faster than I knew. Go ahead, it's in that chest."

There's a large trunk in front of you, with a padlock over it, and it seems to have a blue shimmering field around it.


----------



## Darkwolf (Jan 10, 2003)

"This doesn't look right.  Chests don't normally glow."

Khala casts detect magic and examines the blue glow.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 10, 2003)

Darkwolf said:
			
		

> *"This doesn't look right.  Chests don't normally glow."
> 
> Khala casts detect magic and examines the blue glow. *



There is a presence of magical auras, but you only detect a single one. The aura is coming from the chest, and has a fiant strength. It seems to be an enchantment.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 10, 2003)

"Maybe let the halfling open it? 

Brawn sniffs at the chest.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 10, 2003)

"Why does it shines? What happens if someone opens it?"

Mak catches a hand of the halfling and tries to make him touch the chest.


----------



## Darkwolf (Jan 10, 2003)

"There is some strange enchantment upon the chest.  Anyone able to open it without setting it off?  I don't have the necessary magics to remove the enchantment yet."


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 10, 2003)

Brawn looks at the halfling closely.
"What is protecting the chest, little one?

And what is your name, again?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 10, 2003)

"It's just locks. Shows how professional you ogres ares. Go ahead, there's no way you'll pick it, Sirripino couldn't even do it."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 10, 2003)

> "Good evening"
> Khelon heads out to look for his companions, starting in the temple where he knows some of there were staying.



"Evening, Khelon. Were you taking a walk in the city?"
Krindor smiles as she sees Khelon.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 13, 2003)

Mak then makes the halfling touch the chest, and if nothing happens he'll proceed to try to open it.

"Where I come from, thieves use to put their loot in safe boxes like this. and if one has to retrieve it, he has to learn their same ways." he says, trying to be convincing.

(Search for any traps +10. Open lock +10+2. I hope I won't need to take 20 but I'll do if I can't in any other way.)


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 14, 2003)

The arcane seal makes unlocking extremely complicated. The chest (waying roughly 200 pounds) thwarts your best efforts, and you find the device is not trapped.

The halfling states, "Nope, didn't think you could do it. Neither could we. Too bad you had to kill a bunch of people to get this far. Too bad for you, now what are you going to do?"

The group hears the footsteps of many small figures approaching from behind, the sewers echoing every pat of foot on ground. Mak gets 24 on his listen, however, it isn't enough to have any idea of the number of goblins approaching. There is only one way out of this section of the sewers, that would be to go back the way you came -the direction they are coming from.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 14, 2003)

"Good evening Krindor, one of my friends has invited the group of  us to supper. Are you interested? "


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 14, 2003)

"I wouldn't mind a nice meal. Especially with good company.
Unfortunately, I don't know where the others are."
Krindor thinks for a moment and then pulls out the note he found.
"You wouldn't know what it says, would you?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 14, 2003)

(Kehlon is able to decipher that the language is written in code, not language. It's apparently very elaborate, and many of the words probably rhyme, as they have similar endings.) -Blank Intelligence Check


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 14, 2003)

"I can carry the chest, if we want to take it with us.

If we have to fight, we should fight in the tight hallway, so we can take them on a couple at a time. 

Spell-wise, Brawn has used 2 spells to heal himself today.
He has Endure Elements: Fire running from last night (he casts it every day before going to bed -"Fire hurts!"). He won't have it to cast tonight, since he converted it to healing.

He has a Shield of Faith left he would cast if entering battle.
If they must enter battle, Brawn's strategy is:
Try not to fight in open area, where all the little things can get at him at once.
Use Divine Might.
Use his Charm ability to increase personal power (CHA).
Use LaiC feat to keep the little guys back, AoO's and Cleave, too.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 15, 2003)

Mak hides in the sahdow near the passage way and readies to sneak on the goblin. "You say a word, I use my flask." he whisper to the halfling.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 15, 2003)

*Regis:* Halfling, where do these stairs lead? I want to know, immediately!

*Halfling:* Um... you don't want to go there. That's the low-city. There's nothing down there but huge rats, and there's no way to move above ground from there.

*Regis:* Hmm... you know, it's not a bad idea if we want to get in the open. Unless of course the Argonian wants to maul through this hallway.

*Halfling:* Yeah, your pretty much screwed like this, but hey, that abomination seems to want to clear the place out. Damn super argonian, what ever the hell tribe raised him must be a pain in the slaver's ass.

*Initiatives*
_Both groups are considered aware of the other_
Mak - 20
Regis - 10
Khala - 7
Brawn - 4
Goblins - 13, 5, 16, 11, 13, 20, 14, 17, 15, 7, 6, 7, 18, 4, 5
Goblin Fighters - 20, 11, 8, 20
Goblin Commander - 25
Halfling Cleric - 9


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 15, 2003)

*OOC:*


 I guess there's no way Brawn could have had a readied action to defend against the first gobs coming down the hall, and waited to get one with an AoO, using LaiC if it didn't kill it, then Cleaving if it did kill it, is there? 







"Until you guys decide someway out of here that's big enough that I can get out, too, then I guess I'll just try to hold the goblins back as long as I can!"


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 15, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I just would have pushed back the goblins a little bit. The second they were within 15 feet they would have stopped, and the setup would be similar. Also, the goblins are aware so you wouldn't really be able to surprise them, just act before them in initiative order, and your initiative hasn't come up yet, but I really don't think anyone is flat footed given their preperation.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 15, 2003)

*OOC:*


 as long as there doesn't get to be 6 goblins in Brawn's face before he can even twitch a muscle...
Wouldn't we have heard them coming hundreds of feet back, as they spiraled in, following the corridor?
They ran right by Brawn's current position, less than 10' away on the other side of the wall.

But regardless, are they attacking, or holding still in a face-off situation?
And Brawn has Shield of Faith (AC 20) and Endure Elements up (for clarification) and Divine Might and Charm domain power, if the goblins never stopped moving..

If it's a face-off, he'll cast Create Water on a square nearby, so the goblins might slip if they charge in.

Just had a thought - Mak could have jammed 2 pitons in the walls, creating a rope across the entranceway, hoping to trip any goblin charging in.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 15, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you not understand the above? They are as aware of you as you are of them. If you had moved up, they would have stopped earlier. You heard them, that's in the above. They know exactly where you are (undisclosed). Your not sure what they are doing yet, this is the first round where the two groups can act on each other.

I could feasably see Mak doing that, but the situation is as I set it. I'm fine with tricks and traps, the more clever the better, but the situation is as it stands right now.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 17, 2003)

Khelon passes on what he learnt and asks whats so important about it.


----------



## Darkwolf (Jan 17, 2003)

Khala goes over to where Mak and Brawn are and plops a grease spell at the corner where the goblins are.

ooc: because of the way the path is formed it should cover that square and one square in both directions.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 17, 2003)

"I don't know if it's important. But this is what I've found out..."
Krindor tells of Diana and her conversation with the Captain of Guard.
"... which makes me think that one of them is lying or there is a misunderstanding somewhere."


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 18, 2003)

Brawn waits to tee off on the first goblin he can.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 18, 2003)

"Perhaps I should speak to Diana, if she does not strike me dead then the guard captain is obviously hiding something. "


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 18, 2003)

"And if she does strike you dead, we are in big trouble because we aren't supposed to be talking with her. Besides, we can't reach her before tomorrow."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 18, 2003)

In Goblin, the Goblin Commander orders the front man to hold his guard while everyone readies themselves.

Mak stands ready to do whatever harm works, as the foremost goblin raises a tower shield in front of the group. The goblins right behind him sink up their initiative (refocusing for 20), and the last goblin fighter in line hands a Heavy Crossbow, and 8 bolts to the goblin behind the one holding the tower shield.

All other goblins refocus this round.

Regis and Khala move forwards, Khala creates an area of grease. All three standing goblins fall down, into a mess of trouble.

I'm assuming Brawn doesn't see the need to cast create water, with Grease already active, and instead refocuses for next round.

*New Initiatives:*
Mak - 20
Regis - 10
Khala - 7
Brawn - 19
Goblins - 21
Goblin Fighters - 20
Goblin Commander - 25
Halfling Cleric - 19


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 19, 2003)

*OOC:*


Is there a door at the end of the stairs, or any other obvious way to block the passage?


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 19, 2003)

"Perhaps we should see if we can track down the others or see if one of the priests here has a clue about what this  paper means. "


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 19, 2003)

"Yes, I am getting slightly worried that they might have gotten into trouble. Where should we start looking for them?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 19, 2003)

"Probably try the local taverns. "


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 19, 2003)

"Shall we go then? It shouldn't be hard to know if they have been seen, considering that Brawn is twice the size he 'should' be."
Krindor heads out, navigating to the closest inn/bar/tavern/etc.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 19, 2003)

*OOC:*


 Am I correct in interpreting that Brawn could STILL be rushed by the goblins and not be able to attack one (other than an AoO maybe)?

Forget the Create Water question - that was only if it was a mexican stand-off type situation, and it doesn't appear to be (it's hard to piece together).

All Brawn has done is hear the goblins running down the hallway and cast Shield of Faith while moving over to guard an entranceway to make sure they weren't allowed to stream in and attack them with superior numbers. 

If they're gonna delay to act together behind a tower shield charge, I'd hope that Brawn would get an attack as they advanced if he's been waiting for it. 
If that's the way it is currently, than ignore this - it's just hard to understand from the initiatives.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 21, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not so far as you can see, the stairs go down at least 30 feet before it seems to enter the hall. Although you can make out the distance, you don't have a line of sight to the end of the hall from the top of the stairs, so you can't tell if there is a door at the end of it.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jan 21, 2003)

"Yes, we should I suppose, maybe Mak can shed some light on that scroll."

Khelon heads out with Krindor.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 21, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *"Shall we go then? It shouldn't be hard to know if they have been seen, considering that Brawn is twice the size he 'should' be."
> Krindor heads out, navigating to the closest inn/bar/tavern/etc. *



 (I used a Gather Information Check to determine how quickly and accurately you would find the right bar and room.) It just so happens to be the room right next to the one that Krindor inspected earlier. A faint memory of a lizardfolk male and a man arguing in this room can be recalled.

You are admitted, only to find that the room is empty, and the heating ducts in the floor under the bed have been opened. The bed is set to the side, and a ladder down the 5 foot wide shaft sits there.

(This takes roughly 20 minutes, to reach the room. The keep is behind you, and is waiting to enter and inspect the room himself.)


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 21, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


I'm not sure what you mean by "not be able to attack one." Why wouldn't you be able to attack them, after they are within range?

*



			If they're gonna delay to act together behind a tower shield charge, I'd hope that Brawn would get an attack as they advanced if he's been waiting for it. 
If that's the way it is currently, than ignore this - it's just hard to understand from the initiatives.
		
Click to expand...


*






Now I'm not sure what you mean by "tower shield charge?" Almost everything delayed to act on the same initiative, one of the Goblins has a tower shield braced in two hands, and it stood there at full defense last round. If they advance, or you advance, you can attack each other as normal. Hell, everything so far is normal... it's just that nobody has moved within range of each other, and Khala managed to create quite a bit of trouble with that Grease spell.


----------



## Darkwolf (Jan 21, 2003)

Khala gets out of the path of the incoming goblins offering support fire when a goblin starts fighting.

(magic missile at goblin fighting Brawn)


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 23, 2003)

"Good move, Khala! Now if we run swiftly enough downstairs we could leave them behind and find another way out." Mak whispers his idea to all of them.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 23, 2003)

*OOC:*


 there's a goblin fighting Brawn? 







Brawn waits for a either a foe to get close enough for him to swipe at, or someone to have a plan and execute it.

"Why don't one of you look down there first, to make sure it's not a worse spot to fight these guys from?
They look like they could charge at any second." 









*OOC:*


 (he's holding the line, and aren't the goblins within one-round's movement of Brawn? How could he disengage that easily? Well, they're not engaged yet, but if they charge...)


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 23, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(Nope, Brawn's still not actually fighting anything.)

I'm going to resolve this round now, since it's rather simple... since that grease spell is active:

The tower shield bearing goblin looks back on his piled up friends, and yells a short slurred curse at them, he takes a 5 ft. step forwards, maintaining full defense.

The goblin pile up tries to stand up, the rear most one recieving a +2 bonus from the aid another check (succeeded) of his friend behind himself. 11, 19, 8. The middle Goblin manages to stand up, and moves forwards 10 feet, rolls a 7 of his reflex save, and falls right onto his friends again, now occupying the same space as the goblin in front of him.

Khala fires a magic missle burst at the lead goblin, and to her surprise the bolts seem to be absorbed into the lead Goblin's neck without causing any damage.

Brawn's got a readied action (or are you delaying?) to strike when something is close enough to hit, and sadly that's not the opportunity.

Regis follows Brawn's instructions and bolts down the stairs with a dash. (He's actually 60+ feet down there, but I left his letter on the map in the stairs square).


----------



## Darkwolf (Jan 24, 2003)

Khala, surprised at the lack of effect the missiles had, pulls out a scroll from his organized cache on his hip and reads it.

Color Spray aimed at the head goblin.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 26, 2003)

Bump


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm waiting on Reapersaurus and Lichtenhart. If one of you posts, I'll update. I just figure, this is a battle where options are plentiful enough, and you might have something up your sleaves.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 28, 2003)

OOCops I was waiting for the effects of the color spray. No biggie.

As the goblin is distracted by Khala's magic, Mak will grab the halfling and the chest and go downstairs.
"Khala, come here! Brawn cover our backs if they try anything, and follow us! Quick."


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 29, 2003)

*OOC:*


 I was waiting for 2 things:
Either they attack, and Brawn slices some of them up.
Or you guys find a way out of here, and Brawn covers the retreat.

I thought I made that clear a week or so ago?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 29, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We miscommunicate between each other WAY TOO MUCH. I mean seriously, there's been more miscommunication here than with anyone else, ever...

Anyway, alright, I'll assume on your actions then, until something is provoked.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 29, 2003)

*Mak - 20
Regis - 10
Khala - 7
Brawn - 19
Goblins - 21
Goblin Fighters - 20
Goblin Commander - 25
Halfling Cleric - 19*

Mak goes down, and finds that Regis found something very useful, a door and a (roughly 600 pound) stone block that seems to be unused leftovers from the sewers construction. He yells to Mak, "Hey, get that big fella down here, and I bet we can push this thing up against this door. We'll need more light, but it will at least stop them for quite a while, small guys that they are. Wish I could arrest them all, but that doesn't sound easy!"

The Goblins toils to move, and the middle-goblin manages to force his way out of his 'greasy' mess and get where he was meant to be. He holds his crossbow over his head, and pulls the trigger from behind the goblin holding the tower shield, virtually aimlessly tring to 'fire and forget' at Brawn. However, there's no need to hit anyone, the arrows are 'Goblinbrands' as they have been nicknamed. It's their solution for Lucky Clan Kobolds (see, exploding things that you have fought). The arrow hits somewhere within the hallway between Brawn and Khala, and bursts everywhere. Reflex save DC was 15, Brawn Fails but Khala Passes. Brawn takes 6 points of fire damage, as if from an alchemists fire bottle.

Khala blasts her color spray off with a scroll, and without fail, all goblins in line fail to resist. They drop to the ground, unconscious or blinded by the spray.

With that, Brawn and Mak, and Chest, and Khala, and Halfling, and Regis all descend behind the stairs and door. They come into a room, dark as can be. This is the lower Sanctum of the Greater Church of Free Worship. Instantly, the group is able to push the 600 pound 'brick' into place to block the door, sufficiently stopping the stunned goblins from following at any decent speed.

You are now in the lower temple, the shrines where the subdued evil dieties of the GCofFW would be prayed to, if anyone in Allimon gave much praise to them at all.

Symbols addorn the walls, and small alters are placed against each of the five sides to this room. A triangle with a crescent moon and a bloody blade sits in the center, easily recognizable as the defeated alter of the demi-god Sriscras, whom was destroyed by a mortal, and converted to serve the GCofFW as an assassin and bodyguard against other evil assailants.

There are a few branch-off rooms, each similarly decorated, and two obsidian staircases that spiral upwards into the next floor. Regis exclaims something about how this isn't at all-what he expected to find down here. "Not at all..."


----------



## Darkwolf (Jan 29, 2003)

Khala sighs, "That worked quite well.  I do hope there is another way out of here."


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 30, 2003)

Brawn finishes moving the large block in place to block the goblins' chase, then turns around and sees the unexpected scene.

"hmmm... looks pretty dark down here.
Dark in a couple ways."

Brawn sniffs the air and ponders what he smells.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 30, 2003)

*OoC:* I really don't know what Krindor would do in the current situation, the Paladin's Code not allowing her to lie and she probably not wanting the innkeeper in. So she would probably ponder what to do right there.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 31, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *OoC: I really don't know what Krindor would do in the current situation, the Paladin's Code not allowing her to lie and she probably not wanting the innkeeper in. So she would probably ponder what to do right there. *



Hmmm... maybe you didn't know, the keep is behind you because he let you into the room, and just needs to step in himself. I don't know why Krindor would ever lie when someone steps into a room following her. That doesn't make any sense. Seems that you might have thought he followed you in and might be thinking you broke in, which is completely wrong.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 31, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Brawn finishes moving the large block in place to block the goblins' chase, then turns around and sees the unexpected scene.
> 
> "hmmm... looks pretty dark down here.
> Dark in a couple ways."
> ...



Incense, blood, mud, flesh, rubber burning, and some unfamiliar chemicals. Seems like the place is silent, though you can occationally hear the steps of individuals on  the floors above.

Regis makes the move up the stairs, then turns around and says to everyone, "We're in the church. I think we should inform their garrison of the goblins, and get out of here. What do you guys think? This place gives me the creeps..."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 31, 2003)

*OoC:*  I went back and read the post again. It says 'reach' not 'search'. Now I feel stupid.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 31, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *OoC:  I went back and read the post again. It says 'reach' not 'search'. Now I feel stupid. *



Are Krindor and Khelon going to even do anything, or what? I know it looks weird, an empty and moved around room and all, but it's not THAT incredibly strange.


----------



## Darkwolf (Feb 1, 2003)

Khala looks around for any other exits from the area they are in.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 1, 2003)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Regis makes the move up the stairs, then turns around and says to everyone, "We're in the church. I think we should inform their garrison of the goblins, and get out of here. What do you guys think? This place gives me the creeps..." *




"Why?" asks Mak, completely at ease in the morbid darkness of the church. "Anyway you're right, we have better things to do... and a bath to take I'd say."


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 1, 2003)

Krindor steps inside the room to let the innkeeper in.
"Is this normal for your rooms?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 3, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Why?" asks Mak, completely at ease in the morbid darkness of the church. "Anyway you're right, we have better things to do... and a bath to take I'd say." *



"Well, honestly, there were like ten of them coming. I figure that many 'could' force the door open, and I plan on being out of here by then."


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 3, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Krindor steps inside the room to let the innkeeper in.
> "Is this normal for your rooms?" *



"Uhm... no. Looks like they went down into the steam pipes, but why? I don't ever understand... what the hell? Mind helping me shut and lock it real quick? Can't stand for any animals or criminals to sneak in."


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 3, 2003)

Darkwolf said:
			
		

> *Khala looks around for any other exits from the area they are in. *



There are two exits on the 'north' wall, the stairs in the middle of the room, two doors on the 'west' wall, and one door on the 'east' wall. The door to the south leads back into the sewers.


----------



## reapersaurus (Feb 4, 2003)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Regis makes the move up the stairs, then turns around and says to everyone, "We're in the church. I think we should inform their garrison of the goblins, and get out of here. What do you guys think? This place gives me the creeps..." *



Brawn wrinkles his nose with displeasure at the smells.

"Ugh."
He looks around, and does a quick search of the area, seeing if there's anything of interest.

Not expecting much, he'd probably add : "As long as we've got some coin for our efforts, I'm up for leaving this place with our necks intact."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Feb 4, 2003)

"Let's go, then."

Mak takes the stairs on the left, his spear ready, his eyes piercing the darkness.


----------



## Darkwolf (Feb 4, 2003)

"That works.  Lets just go and get away from them.  I don't have many tricks up my sleeve to beat that goblin with that necklace."


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 4, 2003)

Regis goes up top, looks around, and finds that his not-so silent footsteps resulted in him being quite easily found by a pair of templar. Them, and their rather fancy mithral bladed spears, make for quite the quick watch.

Guard 1: "What the hell? Who the hell are you?"

Guard 2: "I'll sound the alarm!"

Regis: "Hey now, hold on, I'm no thief!"

Guard 3-8 arrive: "What's going on here?"

Guard 1: "This man, this man, this woman, and this oversized Argonian walked into a church."

Guard 8: "What are you talking about, there's no time for a joke."

Guard 2: "No, seriously, a man, a man, a woman, and an argonian just walked up here from the lower temple!"

Guard 7: "You two idiots. How the hell did you ever get into the templarhood with that kind of humor? You want to hear a joke! Here's a joke: What happened when the troll crossed the bridge? Get it! A troll, and a bridge!"

Guards 3-6: Fall down in Guffaws.

Guard 8: "So, who are the kids covered in feces behind you two?"

Guard 1&2 Together: "That's what we were trying to say to you! This man, this man, this woman, and this argonian walked into the church!"

Guard 7: "Quit talking in circles you idiots!" and Guard 7 smacks guard 2 upside the head.

Guard 8: "So, anyway, you, the kids covered in sewage, with the runt thrown over your shoulders... what the hell are you doing here! What's that chest! What were you doing in the lower sanctuary! What were you doing in here after hours! What were you going to steal! Why were you here to begin with? How'd you get in!?!"


----------



## Darkwolf (Feb 4, 2003)

"We were bandit hunting until the bandits called upon the troops.  There's a stairway back there that leads up to where the goblins are trying to pounding in the 'lower temple'  We are not stealing anything.  All we want is to get back to the surface."


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 4, 2003)

Darkwolf said:
			
		

> *"We were bandit hunting until the bandits called upon the troops.  There's a stairway back there that leads up to where the goblins are trying to pounding in the 'lower temple'  We are not stealing anything.  All we want is to get back to the surface." *



"Huzzudawah?"

"Oh, my... You four, go down and barricade the lower temple steamgate entrance! Now!"

Four of the guards rush down below, past the group.

"As for the rest of you, where's the paperwork?"

Regis steps forwards, providing a series of sealed documents to the head guard. The head guard, taking everything into context for this particular city during this particular time states, "Alright, take a shower in that room, over there. The shower works just fine, interesting steam-powered device as it is. Change into one of the clerics outfits next to the device, and leave the clothing in the hamper. It will be returned to you in the morning. Ungag the halfling, but let him shower before you bind him up. I'll get the paperwork ready and have guards escort you to my late night watchroom."

He pauses, "Now, is there anyone I should send for, or are you the only parties involved?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 4, 2003)

Thread Closed. New thread: here.


----------

